# Project Runway--who are my peeps?



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

Who are my peeps for discussing the ins and outs of Project Runway's 3rd season? Stand up and be counted. Love the show and need to get my viewing posse in order. We'll watch and then discuss.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

My daughter and I watched it last night...I don't watch it every week, but I love it! 


I totally wanted to pinch Malan's nipples off and secretly sneak into Laura's house to trade her wardrobe for jeans, t-shirts and sweats. And what was Vincent thinking with that basket-hat? Cripes!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

Count me in. I was in heaven last night.  

I thought Robert's dress was adorable, and either he or Laura should have won - it was incredible that she made that gorgeous coat out of materials from the apartment. Keith's dress was beautiful, but ruined by that stupid huge bead necklace (when will *that* fad end?), and not terribly inspired - it was just a sheet. I thought Laura was much more daring, and pulled it off. 

Oh, and Jeffrey? Unbearably arrogant, AND his dress was ugly as hell. Winning combo, eh?

Did you guys watch the casting special, too? Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh! And it was really fun to see what some of the previous contestants were up to, too. I thought it was pretty cool that Kara Saun had designed so many of Heidi's beautiful pregger clothes from last season.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

Ugh. Kara Saun. She has talent, but c'mon. She also has a big head and in the wrong ways. That tacky sham she tried with the shoes last season--please. That was shady and you know it, girl.

Now....i don't have all my names down yhet for this season, and yes, i saw the special the night before. So much to say.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 13, 2006)

This will be the topic of torture for me. I LOVE Project Runway, but I cancelled my satellite tv subscription and as of Monday this week, I'm S.O.L. 



Pity me.

I'll try to avoid all news and discussion of the show (yeah, right) so that I can rent the season DVD when it comes out. Joy.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought the right person was booted. The woman did make an unflattering dress in that it was sheer and more than that--the top was a terrible fit. The judges may not have known she couldn't really sew, but the garment showed that.

I would agree though that it's a confusing thing to try to figure out what the judges want. Many of the challenges have a 'zany' twist to them, and always, a designer needs to have a clear point of view. But then a designer gets mocked for being zany or having a point of view the customer might not share. I don't always see why the judges make their choices, but when I do, it's very instructive.

And I like the big necklaces! Ahnd I also remember that ep. of the Carol Burnett Show and thought of it as soon as the challenge was issued!


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This will be the topic of torture for me. I LOVE Project Runway, but I cancelled my satellite tv subscription and as of Monday this week, I'm S.O.L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i may have a tape. if you want to front me postage (a few bucks) i'll gladly send you a tape of eps. I'm like that)


----------



## Michelle (Jul 13, 2006)

ME! (and I think Jamie and SVS may be devotees too)

I don't remember who Jeffery is. Like Jes, I don't have hte names down yet. And I loved the hat everyone else hated. I thought Laura shoulda won, with Robert right behind (Robert is the Barbie doll guy, right?)

To me, the very worst outfit was by the guy who made a dress out of a comforter and then put some shawl or something around it. Terrible. And he was totally overlooked.

I miss Santino!

Carry on.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ugh. Kara Saun. She has talent, but c'mon. She also has a big head and in the wrong ways. That tacky sham she tried with the shoes last season--please. That was shady and you know it, girl.



I didn't say I loved Kara Saun, just that she made some beautiful clothes for Heidi last season.  

I was so glad Jay won!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This will be the topic of torture for me. I LOVE Project Runway, but I cancelled my satellite tv subscription and as of Monday this week, I'm S.O.L.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, man, Laura.  Can't someone tape it for you?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> I thought the right person was booted. The woman did make an unflattering dress in that it was sheer and more than that--the top was a terrible fit. The judges may not have known she couldn't really sew, but the garment showed that.
> 
> And I like the big necklaces! Ahnd I also remember that ep. of the Carol Burnett Show and thought of it as soon as the challenge was issued!



Agreed - that white dress was very... meh. Sort of Jessica McClintock gone wrong. 

Really, you like the big necklaces like that one last night? I thought that thing was awful!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2006)

Michelle said:


> ME! (and I think Jamie and SVS may be devotees too)
> 
> I don't remember who Jeffery is. Like Jes, I don't have hte names down yet. And I loved the hat everyone else hated. I thought Laura shoulda won, with Robert right behind (Robert is the Barbie doll guy, right?)
> 
> ...



Yay, Michelle! One of us.  Jeffrey was the rocker guy with the neck tattoo, who kept saying how sucky everyone else's garment was, and yes, Robert was the Barbie doll guy. He cracked me up.  

I have to admit, I missed Santino's Tim Gunn impression! "Where's Andre?"


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Jul 13, 2006)

My take so far:

Jeffrey--a poor man's Santino. He's playing the abrasive-yet-creative-ass card, yet no one can ursurp the master.

I actually like Vincent. He's got that neurotic streak to him that belies many creative geniuses.

When I think of Malan, I think of Stephen from Top Chef. He's obviously talented, but he's got an arrogant streak to him.

Though I didn't see Stacey lasting long--especially if she couldn't work a sewing machine--I honestly liked her dress and thought she shouldn't have been auf'd. Given the challenge, she got shafted. Jeffrey's dress was worse--though I loved his model's faux-hawk. I guess that's my early 80's MTV indoctrination showing through.


----------



## wistful (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok Jes I'm posting here to say that I love,love,love project runway but I've yet to see the first episode of the season.So I'm just going to skim this thread until I catch the repeat on Bravo.Thank goodness that bravo shows repeats like 74,999999 times a week.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Agreed - that white dress was very... meh. Sort of Jessica McClintock gone wrong.
> 
> Really, you like the big necklaces like that one last night? I thought that thing was awful!


I think of fashion the way i think of art--there's a difference between what I'd like and wear and what I know 'works' on the runway. Know what I mean? Like....what the trend is and the big bold whatever. He was working that totally. To have found something in that apt. that was exactly the sort of necklaces you find at barney's, well--that was right on the money on his part. 

I agree with whoever said the duvet skirt and mattress liner wrap was fugly. It really looked jokey and kitschy.


And Carrie, I didn't say you loved KS. I'm just saying....she left a worse taste in my mouth than I would've expected. Jay was freakin' zany like no one's business but he had talent.


----------



## Jes (Jul 13, 2006)

bigfatstripeycat said:


> My take so far:
> 
> Jeffrey--a poor man's Santino. He's playing the abrasive-yet-creative-ass card, yet no one can ursurp the master.
> 
> ...


You liked Vincent? B/c I think he cashed in his 401K to put wicker baskets on models heads. I don't see it ending well. haven't 1 or 2 people already labelled him 'insane?'


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2006)

I LOVE THIS SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

I loved the white dress they said was too see thru. I just loved it. I would have worn it.:smitten: 

The coat with the fur color - Faboo!!

A new Santino.....................RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!! I hate him and the new guy!


----------



## FEast (Jul 14, 2006)

Count me in, Jes. I absolutely LOVE that show! :smitten: I haven't watched my tape of it yet either, and am very much looking forward to it. It's one of the rare shows I actually watch completely, and set aside anything else I normally do when my shows are on (multi-tasker that I am). 
And "they" said _PROJECT RUNWAY_ wouldn't last. Pshaw! Between my love for fashions and interest in personalities, it fills a lot of _this_ neurotic clothes horse's needs.  

Isn't it great that the non-networks have managed to come out with such great shows? Without them, the summer would be pretty empty in _my_ tv world. Thank goodness for TNT's _THE CLOSER_, USA's _MONK_, _THE 4400_, and the new, very cute _PSYCH_, and FX's _RESCUE ME_. Admittedly, the networks haven't totally abandoned us, as the summer's when you'll find _BIG BROTHER_, _LAST COMIC STANDING_, and _HELL'S KITCHEN_ (not so hot this year, methinks...except in the kitchen, badumpbump), but without them, their sponsors would miss their chance at making a pitch for _my_ hard-earned bucks. And leave us not forget _HISTORY DETECTIVES_ on PBS.

Glad to learn so many of us have this in common, because whenever music is discussed in this forum, I find myself unfamiliar with practically everything. Thank goodness I found a niche into which I actually fit.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2006)

i feel like I should post a rule for discussion here and that is: nothing is to be considered a spoiler b/c as soon as the ep. has begun, it's fair game. So those of you waiting to watch a tape, etc., don't read if you don't want to hear what's goin' on.

I'm tempted to get opinions on who will make it to the final 3, but maybe I'll do that in a few weeks, when we've seen other work.

For right now--how long do you think they'll have to go with their cannibalized Atlast rooms? Surely not very long, right?

I think what drew me to this show, which I've been watching since ep 1., and I'm not THAT much of a fashion devotee, is that it's very well done, the challenges are real, the judges are top-notch and here's the kicker: the contestants all have real talent. It's not like they took 12-15 people off the street and said: now make a dress. Having talented people really challenge themselves in their own industry is, I think, very compelling.


----------



## jamie (Jul 14, 2006)

bigfatstripeycat said:


> When I think of Malan, I think of Stephen from Top Chef. He's obviously talented, but he's got an arrogant streak to him.



Yes, for me too. I automatically thought of Stephen. But for me, he is a cross between Stephen and Daniel Franco.

I am a Project Runway groupie, and I strongly suggest that people check out Tim Gunn's podcasts on Itunes. Last season he started doing those and gave lots of background info on things, it was fascinating.

I loved loved loved Robert's dress, he is my fave this season. Last year, it was Nick and I was heart broken when he was let go. I still love him most of all. 

Carry on.


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2006)

jamie said:


> Yes, for me too. I automatically thought of Stephen. But for me, he is a cross between Stephen and Daniel Franco.
> 
> I am a Project Runway groupie, and I strongly suggest that people check out Tim Gunn's podcasts on Itunes. Last season he started doing those and gave lots of background info on things, it was fascinating.
> 
> ...


Link to Tim, please?
I'll tell you what else--I love that he really helps the contestants, that he gives real advice. Papa Tim!

Now...Malan. Malan Malan Malan. He reminds me of every person I've ever known who suffers from horrible self esteem and covers it up with crazy over-the-top smoke and mirrors. He's painful to watch. I expect some fireworks, and I can't say I won't enjoy them, but I'm not sure I'll enjoy them either. 

Should this be on the Lounge board? It's not about fat or finding resources at all, so on second thought....


----------



## jamie (Jul 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> Link to Tim, please?



Here is the link to the TimMan -> Tim's PodCast and Blog


----------



## Carrie (Jul 14, 2006)

I forgot to say that Michael's coffee filter dress was darling, too!


----------



## Jes (Jul 14, 2006)

right? quite something and not what i would've pegged him as (with his style). also, I like that the winner had never made a dress before! 

God. Ok, look, I say we all get together at my place next weekend. I'll have pizza and beer and sodie pop, with snacks, and we all watch. Ok?

Don't show up a minute past 9.30 pm!

philly!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2006)

What the hell??!!?

I remember writing and sending a post about PR, yesterday..but...where did it go? Was it deleted?..or did I actually forget to hit submit reply?..*L*..waaaaaa...

I LOVE this show!!

The Desperate Housewife will be our new Austin Scarlett(one note).I liked that the winner did not take Tims advice and glue a placemat on his winning dress(yes, a bit boring, but it looked like something well designed and sewn)
Mr. Coffees dress was lame.Both his creation and the losers dress just looked like a Kleenex factory exploded and they were there waiting with pin cushions and scissors.How DID this woman make it to the semi-finals.
Tattoo boy is the new Santino..but with better sewing talent(bet all you have to do to know what Santino is doing is to follow the trail of sleeves that drop from his stuff)
I hope they do not have a challenge designing new 'feminine hygiene' products..because..ummmm..that guy who made the hat out of a basket and some bike chain... (sorry, my brain has a brain of its own)

ok...now...SPOILER!!!!..ALERT...stop reading(if you have not already stopped)if you do not want to know this tidbit!!















Andre and Tim DID get together after the show stopped taping, last season!!!!!
They went to Red Lobster for dinner and things were going great(so said fellow diners, enjoying seeing the PR lovebirds so close up and personal)..when....it happened....while waiting for their shrimp done 33 different ways..platters.....both teacher and manic designer boy reached for the last cheddar baking powder biscuit..the claws came out..supposedly, Tim is quite scrappy and Andre cried....a lot.......Tim stomped out and headed over to the Olive Garden..coz when he is there..he is family..

ok..that's all the gossip I gots...carry on...


----------



## Indy (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm a big fan, I think the fur is going to fly this season! I'm looking forward to HGTV new series for interior design... and they said reality tv wouldn't last.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 14, 2006)

Ooooh, you mean people! They dont show it over here  

We do have a UK version of the show called Project Catwalk which I was completely rivetted to for the entire season. I loved it! (and when I tell you that it was hosted by the utterly vacuous and talentless Elizabeth Hurley and yet I STILL managed to watch it it will give you some idea of my passion for this show...)

Is there a website where I can see the designs they've come up with? I'm off to google it so I can join in this conversation!

Love Tracey xx


----------



## jamie (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.bravotv.com/Project_Runway




BeaBea said:


> Ooooh, you mean people! They dont show it over here
> 
> We do have a UK version of the show called Project Catwalk which I was completely rivetted to for the entire season. I loved it! (and when I tell you that it was hosted by the utterly vacuous and talentless Elizabeth Hurley and yet I STILL managed to watch it it will give you some idea of my passion for this show...)
> 
> ...


----------



## 4honor (Jul 14, 2006)

It is one of my guilty pleasures. I like to watch it while eating peppermint ice cream... or chocolate chip mint.... or cherry chip ice cream... with chocolate sauce.

I also think when some of the creations come out, that I could have executed it better than they did, AND been done long before they did... but that is the frustrated designer in me.

Once upon a time, I had a little design firm called silver wings. It was named after my first design (in the 1980's) that was a dress with an assymetric design and one oversized cap sleeve that was actually done in silver lame'

Needles to say, I have not designed anything beyond my wedding dress in clothing since... though I make copies of what I see very well, and "tweak" existing designs more to my liking.

enough about me. I loved the faux fur collared coat and the sparkly short dress with the X back. I knew they were going to boot what's her name, cause her design had poor execution and no definable point of view. It was a bad knock off of something I remember from the late eighties.

Next to go will likley be Vincent -- he is likely an escapee from a mental institution and they have seen the show and will come for him any day now.

And Malan reminds me if my first fiance' (I was engaged 7 times to 6 differne guys before I finally got it to stick). His name was Josef and he was french and his parents had a clothing factory in France. He wasnted to be a doctor but probably had to go into business with his father because his brothers didn't want to and he wasn't good enough to get into med school. Josef was arrogant and a bit effeminant in the face as well, like Malan.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Jamie, I'm caught up now  

I have to say one of my first thoughts about the show is that the challenges are SO easy. Honestly, designing and making for a someone with a figure like a broomstick is a cinch compared to flattering someone curvier! 

On a skinny model all the flesh is firm, you only need a fraction of an inch in each seam for ease and you can just take a base pattern off the rack and know it will fit. Even more importantly, a stick figure wont entirely change shape as all her flesh stays in one place when she moves! Theres no jiggle, wiggle or bounce in the walk and so I would love love love to see what they can make for a real woman.... 

The closest they came over here in the UK was to ask the Designers to make an outfit for Kelly Osbourne and even then one of them openly bitched because she is short and doesn't have what they considered a 'suitable' figure. He was put straight and told flatly that his business would be supported by real, paying clients rather than models but I was staggered that someone could graduate from a prestigious Fashion College and NOT work that out! 

Ok, rant over  

Love Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe BeaBea won't be invited to Project Runway nights here at my place....I don't need things chucked at my tv screen.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 15, 2006)

Awww Jessie Bessie, I'll be good. And I'll bring scrummy things to eat... English treats like Cadbury chocolate and Frys Turkish Delight and Marmite (I may have to talk you through that one a bit...)

Pwease..?

Tracey xx


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2006)

i ran into santino at a bar when he was visiting my neighborhood a while ago. i wanted to tell him i was unfathomably wealthy and i'd write him a check on the spot for 100 grand to start his own line of santino-style dresses for fat girls, but i'm incredibly bad at lying so i just said 'SANTINO!' and gave him a hug like a dork.

as for the new season, it's too early for me to have much of an opinion on the contestants. all i have so far is: the redhead architect lady's bony sternum scares the crap out of me (you could seriously grate cheese on that thing), the bloodless fake-british-accent interpol-looking guy also scares the crap out of me, and the chubby girl from minnesota makes me smile.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2006)

Santino--did you hear his advice at the end of the 'how we chose the contestants' show? He said: If Nina starts jibber jabbering (I'm remembering badly), jut give her the smack down, or something like that.

well, i never! Listen, Nina has achieved something, she has talent and her criticism was direct but accurate. I never sense she had any vendetta. She was much more polished. It's one thing for him to have said: If you feel you can't do what they want, then do as you feel you must, and disregard them, but politely.

I feel Santino has deep issues with women. (also everyone else, but def. women).


----------



## elle camino (Jul 15, 2006)

i think it's probably just that he has issues with gracefully accepting criticism. he said some incredibly nasty things about michael kors, too.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 15, 2006)

That's why I miss Santino. I loved his "crap" and he was one of those people you loved to hate. Made it more fun to hear him dishing the dirt. Who wants to hear people being nice all the time on that show? That Marno or Manolo or whatever the heck his name is will be interesting in that regard, as will the rock guy with Detroit tatooed on his neck.

The thing about Project Runway that's so appealing is the creativity. I don't look at this so much as a reality show as more of a contest, but one in which the people must actually possess some skill, creativity and imagination. It's so fun to see a challenge issued and what results from it. That's what makes this show so fun. And the fact that it's well produced doesn't hurt.

For those of you who didn't read this thread, here's one that talks about Top Chef (produced by the same people) and also a little bit about PR. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7087

:wubu: (put here simply because i think the little heart smilie is cute)


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Jul 15, 2006)

jamie said:


> Yes, for me too. I automatically thought of Stephen. But for me, he is a cross between Stephen and Daniel Franco.
> 
> I am a Project Runway groupie, and I strongly suggest that people check out Tim Gunn's podcasts on Itunes. Last season he started doing those and gave lots of background info on things, it was fascinating.
> 
> ...



I never knew about the podcasts. How long are they?


----------



## bigfatstripeycat (Jul 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> You liked Vincent? B/c I think he cashed in his 401K to put wicker baskets on models heads. I don't see it ending well. haven't 1 or 2 people already labelled him 'insane?'



Yes, but he's got that insanity that often belies a creative genius. I thought that blackboard wall was just brilliant. That was so innovative.......


----------



## jamie (Jul 17, 2006)

Anywhere from 10 to 20 minutes usually. They are sometimes a hoot and sometimes just a quick recall from Tim. The other nice thing, they are one of the few free things on Itunes 



bigfatstripeycat said:


> I never knew about the podcasts. How long are they?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope this isn't just a teaser.. could it really be airing regularly on regular tv too? 

This would make me so, so, so very happy!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup, it's on... I'm watching it now. 

So glad I didn't read this thread before now... would have ruined too much.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

bravo bought nbc. or nbc bought bravo. or abc. or someone. but yes, you get to see it, TFG, ms 'simplify my life.'  but really enjoy it.

Now that it's over, let's take bets on who 'america's royalty' will be. God knows it can't be a kennedy so i'm thinking someone connected to a famous family and fashion--that can only be a Hilton. Paris, you think? If not, then who?? Kind of early to be designing for someone like that...and Vincent looks completely insane in the promos. 

I think I just jizzed myself.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 18, 2006)

Never heard of the show before. Had to google it. The only thing I've seen on the Bravo channel was bits of the Kathy Griffin show I've caught while channel surfing late at night. It was kinda boring.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Never heard of the show before. Had to google it. The only thing I've seen on the Bravo channel was bits of the Kathy Griffin show I've caught while channel surfing late at night. It was kinda boring.


Anthony we can't love one another a single more day if you persist in saying this. I love KG. Have for a long while. You hush up about it!


----------



## jamie (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Now that it's over, let's take bets on who 'america's royalty' will be.



I think will be a Miss America or Miss USA or something like that.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

jamie said:


> I think will be a Miss America or Miss USA or something like that.


oh yes. that's a good guess too, i suppose. i was bothered by the fact that it'd be a 'repeat' in the sense that it was a sister.
of course, they'll have to tell everyone who the hell the woman is. no one knows.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Um....am I a total loser, or did anyone else cry when Malan got kicked off last night? He was so sad, and watching that ultra-smooth exterior just crumble around him was heart-wrenching.  

Angela and Vincent both behaved like complete asses. Tim's blog was interesting - he made it pretty clear that Vincent was having NONE of Angela's input whatsoever from the beginning. Yes, Malan's dress was ugly, but if they were judging partly on teamwork, I thought Angela and Vincent's utter lack of teamwork was far uglier than Malan's dress. 

I thought Kayne and Robert's dress was the best choice - I loved that Kayne dared to move away from those drab earthy colors (I fricking hate earth tones) and go with something that had the overall muted feel of an earth tone, but was much prettier. It may not have been my favorite dress, but I thought it was very well done, and certainly the best choice for the event. And he and Robert worked together beautifully. 

So there. What did you guys think?


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2006)

I think Malan was a huge complete made-up version of a person..... but I loved him. :wubu: I just couldn't make myself believe any of his stories, his accent, his persona, but for some reason I was a total smitten kitten. I was very sad when he was booted.

I love Kayne and Robert. I wanna be their fat girl best friend.

While I didn't like her fur coat last week, I really enjoyed the simplicity of Laura's dress. I think Michael is a hoot and really talented, I can't wait to see him get more air time.

I am off to listen to Tim's podcast right now. woohoo.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

I would say that I, too, had a moment of sadness for him (not tears, but...). As I said earlier, his bravado was all low self-esteem and we know it. But that story he told about bringing sketches to his mother when he was 13, and having her tell him never to do that again...well, my GUESS is that she was rejecting him and his sexuality and that was heartbreaking. He's linking fashion and self worth, I'm sure, and to be kicked off after trying (and admitting his failure to the judges), WAS sad. But remember, he's got his issues, and last season, he left THEM in the lurch, so...

I loved Kayne and Rob't working together. They were so well suited, with the pageant and Barbie Doll (b/c what IS a pageant but a barbie doll moving around on her own in different outfits with 3 minutes to speak over the course of 4 hours--sorry, don't even get me started on pageants, i turn into a rageaholic) angles in sync. 

And I don't know how this ep was edited but I give it a thumbs down. One of the previews we kept seeing (angela saying: 'this isn't even sewn right') wasn't on--or was it and I missed it?

All the guys int he workroom were really angry at Angela, calling her a Feminazi, which makes me wonder if she did a bit more than just sit there (some of the guys had no reason to be upset with her, other than Kayne, who hd a valid complaint against her chatting him up for thoughts). 

But as it was painted by the editing, I thought Vincent was completely insane and sociopathic. 'The nightmare of my life?' B/c you keep telling a woman who you're supposed to be leading to help you create your design to 'move 3 ft. back'? 

allrighty then.

ps: edited to add, after jamie's comment: i know a guy that's Malan-like (only in upbringing). Indonesian mother, German banker father, VERY wealthy, very much beholden to family expectations, lots of boarding schools, and moving around and whatnot. And with a really interesting, bizarro accent b/c of it (that part of the world teaches english with a british accent). So while I'm sure malan is way over the top, I did buy a good bit of him.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

jamie said:


> I think Malan was a huge complete made-up version of a person..... but I loved him. :wubu: I just couldn't make myself believe any of his stories, his accent, his persona, but for some reason I was a total smitten kitten. I was very sad when he was booted.
> 
> I love Kayne and Robert. I wanna be their fat girl best friend.
> 
> ...



I think you're right on the money re. Malan, Jamie. And Michael - I can't wait to see more of his work, too. He really interests me. (Did you just about die laughing when Kayne told him his coffee filter dress was lovely and that it looked like it would smell like Febreze? And he was totally right!).


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> All the guys int he workroom were really angry at Angela, calling her a Feminazi, which makes me wonder if she did a bit more than just sit there (some of the guys had no reason to be upset with her, other than Kayne, who hd a valid complaint against her chatting him up for thoughts).



Very good point - they seemed a bit overly stirred up for what we were shown, so who knows what really transpired.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I think you're right on the money re. Malan, Jamie. And Michael - I can't wait to see more of his work, too. He really interests me. (Did you just about die laughing when Kayne told him his coffee filter dress was lovely and that it looked like it would smell like Febreze? And he was totally right!).


and don't you see a big diff. between Laura (is she the architect?) who said she wanted to have Michael work against her assumptions and style a bit for a better product, and crazy Vincent who I have hated from minute one--er, who didn't let his partner have a say?
I mean, I feel like part of what both Vincent AND the judges missed is that part of being a leader is leading someone under you. It's not doing and being everything. It's having the vision and then parcelling out other things to your team, and soliciting feedback (none of which he took or, more to the point, was even nice about. it might've been a learning experience). The judges came down so harshly on Angela for questioning but not at all on Vincent for not leading (even with his over the top 'nightmare' rhetoric which is, sorry, not normal)

ok. can you tell i'm super into this? my god.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> and don't you see a big diff. between Laura (is she the architect?) who said she wanted to have Michael work against her assumptions and style a bit for a better product, and crazy Vincent who I have hated from minute one--er, who didn't let his partner have a say?
> I mean, I feel like part of what both Vincent AND the judges missed is that part of being a leader is leading someone under you. It's not doing and being everything. It's having the vision and then parcelling out other things to your team, and soliciting feedback (none of which he took or, more to the point, was even nice about. it might've been a learning experience). The judges came down so harshly on Angela for questioning but not at all on Vincent for not leading (even with his over the top 'nightmare' rhetoric which is, sorry, not normal)
> 
> ok. can you tell i'm super into this? my god.



Oh please, lady, I think we're all probably a bit overly invested in this show.  I really did cry for Malan, much to my horror. Anyway, yes, I agree re. Vincent - his leadership was laughable. If he had just given Angela some stuff to do she wouldn't have had time to pester him so much, and he would have had at least a little "buy in" on her part - though, of course, the best way to accomplish "buy in" is to involve your team in the process, including the concept. He would have been my choice to go. "The nightmare of my life". Please. 

Man, did Miss USA hate Angela, or what?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh please, lady, I think we're all probably a bit overly invested in this show.  I really did cry for Malan, much to my horror. Anyway, yes, I agree re. Vincent - his leadership was laughable. If he had just given Angela some stuff to do she wouldn't have had time to pester him so much, and he would have had at least a little "buy in" on her part - though, of course, the best way to accomplish "buy in" is to involve your team in the process, including the concept. He would have been my choice to go. "The nightmare of my life". Please.
> 
> Man, did Miss USA hate Angela, or what?



Oh goody....fluffy posts.


VINCENT MUST DIE!

Crazy man!

Who knows, he might be a great designer, but he obviously cant take the pressure of this show.

Malan...how sad. That was a poor choice. He has something to offer, and his expressions of shame ....god...lets find that boy and feed him some soup.


I would have tossed Vincent for being the most neurotic team leader ever. He pushed her off and pushed her off, and ok..she is a passive aggressive twit and I dislike her intensely (designer that can't sketch? Good luck there, babe...)...but HE is deeply un-self-aware.



And damn lucky, if thats the worst thing that ever happened to him.

He's dickarific! ...and soon to go.

I like the handsome and short Robert, who seems to be the new Daniel...so far...and Laura with the frightening sternum...and bitchin wardrobe.....ME WANT COAT...love her....she is classy.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I think you're right on the money re. Malan, Jamie. And Michael - I can't wait to see more of his work, too. He really interests me. (Did you just about die laughing when Kayne told him his coffee filter dress was lovely and that it looked like it would smell like Febreze? And he was totally right!).





ooooh....I forgot Michael..he has talent.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> ooooh....I forgot Michael..he has talent.


I don't know if he's going to have the range though. 
But that said, maybe not fearing too self-critical will help him (at least it'll help him make it many weeks down the line). 

I believe, in Season 1, there were no immunity prizes. Correct me if I'm wrong. How do we feel about that, esp. when winners may get paired with others, as happened last night.

Honestly, I want to get a conference call going with all my peeps, to discuss. With drinks.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

There was certainly immunity in Season two....I missed season one....which makes me sad, becasue Austin Scarlett is like no other.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

no i think in season one every challenge was an immunity challenge, except for a couple at the end when it got down to like 5 people and less. then they nixed that for season 2, since it did suck a little of the drama out of every episode. i mean think about it - if they had done an immunity challenge every time in season 2, we never would have had that rad turnaround where zulema won one episode, got all cocky about it, and then got kicked off the next episode. i loved that shit. 
as for last night, maybe this makes me a big meanie jerk, but i did not buy malan's story about his mom ripping up his sketches when he was a child, much like i don't buy anything that guy says about himself. it's just too cinematic and 'mommy dearest', you know? like his whole personality, his look, his accent, his background, it strikes me as the product of an idle, overactive, and overdramatic compulsive liar. i honestly bet $20 the guy is from like, the bronx or something, his mom was a waitress at the VFW hall and had him mend her uniforms for her and dutifully took him to the beauty shop every 5 weeks to have his hair dyed black, and the closest he's been to england (or wheatever hodgepodge european country whose accent he's approximating) is high tea at the four seasons on his 16th birthday. 
just my $0.02.
on the other hand, i LOVE kayne. i love that he's a pageant guy (not that i like pageants, i just think it's so perfect, you know), i love his accent (texas? louisiana? either way it's fabulous), i love his total indiscretion when it comes to bronzer application, i love it all. i want him or robert best to win, for sure. 

and laura's protruding sternum/ribcage scares me more with each new episode. i'll say it again: you could seriously grate cheese on that thing. which you should then feed to her in large quantities so she doesn't drop dead of ketosis.


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> ps: edited to add, after jamie's comment: i know a guy that's Malan-like (only in upbringing). Indonesian mother, German banker father, VERY wealthy, very much beholden to family expectations, lots of boarding schools, and moving around and whatnot. And with a really interesting, bizarro accent b/c of it (that part of the world teaches english with a british accent). So while I'm sure malan is way over the top, I did buy a good bit of him.



Ah that is a good point, part of my distrust could just be lack of interaction with anyone like that. I really did want to believe him. At first he just bugged me, but he grew on me. I could listen to him read the phone book. Not just the accent but the tone of his voice was so soothing to me. I kind of liked the dress. I know they criticized the color, but I think that contrasts of browns was nice and rich looking. I can't imagine wearing something so poofy over my butt, but I did think it was a "pretty" piece.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> and Laura with the frightening sternum...and bitchin wardrobe.....ME WANT COAT...love her....she is classy.



I loved her explanation of why she never dresses down - something about it being a slippery slope into sweats and a mini van when you dress down at 42 and are the mother of five! "So I just don't go there." Hah!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I loved her explanation of why she never dresses down - something about it being a slippery slope into sweats and a mini van when you dress down at 42 and are the mother of five! "So I just don't go there." Hah!



EXACTLY....I am the same way. Constantly overdressed (unless its this damn summer)...but her wardrobe looks to be amazing.

I like her a LOT...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

she reminds me of nuni, the crazy lady maya rudolph plays on saturday night live.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

jamie said:


> Ah that is a good point, part of my distrust could just be lack of interaction with anyone like that. I really did want to believe him. At first he just bugged me, but he grew on me. I could listen to him read the phone book. Not just the accent but the tone of his voice was so soothing to me. I kind of liked the dress. I know they criticized the color, but I think that contrasts of browns was nice and rich looking. I can't imagine wearing something so poofy over my butt, but I did think it was a "pretty" piece.


it was unusual and more suited to the runway, not the barbie stage, but it had some plusses, sure. his attempt to cover on the 'bust' issue was so wrong though. like *i* would've done, and i'm no designer.
look at him though--he clearly has some asian backgroun in his makeup. Maybe 1/4? My cousins are 1/4 indonesian and that's what I was thinking. And he says he's from ...not Taiwan, where now? I can't think, but anyway, yeah.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> it was unusual and more suited to the runway, not the barbie stage, but it had some plusses, sure. his attempt to cover on the 'bust' issue was so wrong though. like *i* would've done, and i'm no designer.
> look at him though--he clearly has some asian backgroun in his makeup. Maybe 1/4? My cousins are 1/4 indonesian and that's what I was thinking. And he says he's from ...not Taiwan, where now? I can't think, but anyway, yeah.



Tokyo, I think? I was just thinking - it's obvious that they're booting someone down the line. Maybe maybe maybe they'll bring Malan back to replace him/her? Maybe? I'd like to see him get another chance. Call me a sucker. 

P.S. And I'm dying to know what happens to cause someone getting booted!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Tokyo, I think? I was just thinking - it's obvious that they're booting someone down the line. Maybe maybe maybe they'll bring Malan back to replace him/her? Maybe? I'd like to see him get another chance. Call me a sucker.
> 
> P.S. And I'm dying to know what happens to cause someone getting booted!




Hong Kong, darlings.

and I can't wait to find out too.....who gets booted?

I just want you all to know I feel shame for liking this so much. I use my own website as my only excuse.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Hong Kong, darlings.
> 
> and I can't wait to find out too.....who gets booted?
> 
> I just want you all to know I feel shame for liking this so much. I use my own website as my only excuse.



Well, that's not fair. We're not in fashion, so what's OUR excuse? Get down off your high horse and wallow in the pathos with us, love.


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Tokyo, I think? I was just thinking - it's obvious that they're booting someone down the line. Maybe maybe maybe they'll bring Malan back to replace him/her? Maybe? I'd like to see him get another chance. Call me a sucker.
> 
> P.S. And I'm dying to know what happens to cause someone getting booted!


CARRIE IS A THINKER.

i wondered who was gonna be pitched and why. Is it heating up to be Laura and whatshisface, fighting next week? I think it might well be Vincent simply b/c he IS a whackadoo, I don't care what you say. He's already told us he had a kind of nervous breakdown in the fashion bid 25 years ago. And Malan said Hong Kong, right?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> CARRIE IS A THINKER.
> 
> i wondered who was gonna be pitched and why. Is it heating up to be Laura and whatshisface, fighting next week? I think it might well be Vincent simply b/c he IS a whackadoo, I don't care what you say. He's already told us he had a kind of nervous breakdown in the fashion bid 25 years ago. And Malan said Hong Kong, right?




I am thinking he might come back a la Top Chef.

I pray it happens NEXT...the big booting....that way for SURE he will come back.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 20, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, that's not fair. We're not in fashion, so what's OUR excuse? Get down off your high horse and wallow in the pathos with us, love.




YAY!....Carrie...pudding wrestle me.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> CARRIE IS A THINKER.
> 
> i wondered who was gonna be pitched and why. Is it heating up to be Laura and whatshisface, fighting next week? I think it might well be Vincent simply b/c he IS a whackadoo, I don't care what you say. He's already told us he had a kind of nervous breakdown in the fashion bid 25 years ago. And Malan said Hong Kong, right?



I can't see either Laura or Keith losing their cool enough to do something to warrant getting pitched, but hey, the season's young. Vincent *is* a wackadoo, but hmm...so far he seems pretty harmless. I'm thinking that whatever it is might involve Angela somehow, since the guys seem to dislike her so intensely - maybe she and Vincent get into it? Should be very interesting!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> YAY!....Carrie...pudding wrestle me.



Belgian chocolate?


----------



## Jes (Jul 20, 2006)

AND the flick Strangers with candy is out (please be good, please don't flop) and i've been watching History Detectives again! Yay. My boyfriend is on that show.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Oh goody....fluffy posts.
> 
> 
> VINCENT MUST DIE!
> ...


 
I don't pretend to know anything about fashion, but this show, in that regard, is educational, so I have my excuse for watching.  

It really burned me when Vincent said Angela should be the one to go. I saw her trying to get him to let her take part, but he would have nothing of it. Her attitude stunk, but in that environment, I'm not sure I would have reacted differently. 

Here's what Tim said about those two on his blog: 

"*Vincent and Angela* get the prize for Project Runways most dysfunctional couple, even over Kara and Zulema of Season 2. Vincent has his issues and Angela has hers, but mix them together and one has an incendiary working relationship. Vincent was hell-bent on being a solo, and he did all that he could to set up a blockade to keep Angela (and me, too) away from him. Angela was hell-bent on not being out. I was pissed at Vincent for his exclusionary behavior, and I was pissed at Angela for being so whatever about it all -- she was like a limp rag doll slumped over in the corner. In her behalf, I will say that she tried to work with Vincent, including offering feedback about his design, but he would have none of it. I stepped in several times to facilitate a discussion between them, but Vincent was intractable. Quel frustration! In the end, Vincent produced a dull column of green silk with puckering hems and the most preposterous epaulets. What was he thinking? I dont think I want to know. And Angela, please stop your petulance!"

I teared up and felt a bit guilty when I saw Malan's face after learning he was out. I had such a strong negative reaction to him at first, but seeing how devastated he was made me see him from a different point of view. I had all sorts of scenarios playing in my head about how this affected him, regardless of how well I liked his personality. I think he was one who would have gone far in the show....I'd like to see him come back, as well. I liked his dress, it just didn't address the challenge well.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Here's what Tim said about those two on his blog:
> 
> "*Vincent and Angela* get the prize for Project Runways most dysfunctional couple, even over Kara and Zulema of Season 2. Vincent has his issues and Angela has hers, but mix them together and one has an incendiary working relationship. Vincent was hell-bent on being a solo, and he did all that he could to set up a blockade to keep Angela (and me, too) away from him. Angela was hell-bent on not being out. I was pissed at Vincent for his exclusionary behavior, and I was pissed at Angela for being so whatever about it all -- she was like a limp rag doll slumped over in the corner. In her behalf, I will say that she tried to work with Vincent, including offering feedback about his design, but he would have none of it. I stepped in several times to facilitate a discussion between them, but Vincent was intractable. Quel frustration! In the end, Vincent produced a dull column of green silk with puckering hems and the most preposterous epaulets. What was he thinking? I dont think I want to know. And Angela, please stop your petulance!"



Well. Clearly Tim won't be taking Vincent to Red Lobster anytime soon.


----------



## jamie (Jul 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Here's what Tim said about those two on his blog:
> 
> "*Vincent and Angela* I stepped in several times to facilitate a discussion between them, but Vincent was intractable. Quel frustration! In the end, Vincent produced a dull column of green silk with puckering hems and the most preposterous epaulets.



I almost squealed with delight when I read that Tim used "Quel frustration." So Holly Golightly of him and appropriate for my fantasies involving the silver fox. Uhm.

I really should do some work today, I have three websites due and am having a little bit of "overwhelmed apathetic procrastion" syndrome.


----------



## jamie (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice quote from Malan on Project Runway's MySpace page about the diversity of beauty.

Check it out


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

jamie said:


> Nice quote from Malan on Project Runway's MySpace page about the diversity of beauty.
> 
> Check it out



Malan. Sniffle.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Malan. Sniffle.


If/when he returns, i predict he'll be the biggest apeshit-crazy of them all in all of the most infuriating ways, causing all of carrie's tears to be in vain.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> If/when he returns, i predict he'll be the biggest apeshit-crazy of them all in all of the most infuriating ways, causing all of carrie's tears to be in vain.



Jes, why do you hate America?


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

i'm guessing the person they kick off will be mister neck tattoo.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Jes, why do you hate America?


because I forgot my own name?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'm guessing the person they kick off will be mister neck tattoo.



I wish you had just said "neck tattoo", because then I could retort with, "That's MISTER Neck Tattoo to YOU!" 

Now I've got nothing.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> because I forgot my own name?



Don't be ridiculous. Your name is Flavius. Flavius III.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I wish you had just said "neck tattoo", because then I could retort with, "That's MISTER Neck Tattoo to YOU!"


hehehe. I LIKE YOU. let's hug. 






for reals.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hehehe. I LIKE YOU. let's hug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!  But then I need you to make me some delicious apology cupcakes to make up for the neck tattoo thing. 





for reals.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

not a problem, ladypants. 
however in addition to apology cupcakes, i also bake apology pies. 
choose wisely.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> not a problem, ladypants.
> however in addition to apology cupcakes, i also bake apology pies.
> choose wisely.



Hah! Sweet pie.  

I am a fan of pies, but I'm a total cupcake whore.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

done and done. once they are cool and frosty, i shall squish them lovingly through my cable hookup, and i am assuming internet magic will take care of the rest.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

elle camino said:


> done and done. once they are cool and frosty, i shall squish them lovingly through my cable hookup, and i am assuming internet magic will take care of the rest.



And I will sit here with my mouth open next to my CD drive, awaiting the arrival of your lovingly squished cupcakes. 

I love the internet.


----------



## jamie (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> And I will sit here with my mouth open next to my CD drive, awaiting the arrival of your lovingly squished cupcakes.
> 
> I love the internet.



post pix. pls.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 24, 2006)

For those without cable or satellite tv, Project Runway airs tonight on NBC at 7 pm (CST). 

I just Googled and learned NBC/Bravo is only airing the first two episodes on network tv. Sure... get us hooked, then pull the plug! _Bastids._ I knew it was too good to be true!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> For those without cable or satellite tv, Project Runway airs tonight on NBC at 7 pm (CST).
> 
> I just Googled and learned NBC/Bravo is only airing the first two episodes on network tv. Sure... get us hooked, then pull the plug! _Bastids._ I knew it was too good to be true!



Laura, I just learned that apparently they sell the episodes on iTunes, if that helps at all.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

jamie said:


> post pix. pls.



Hah! I missed this first time 'round.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Laura, I just learned that apparently they sell the episodes on iTunes, if that helps at all.



It does.. kinda.. not sure I could really enjoy the program on the tiny video screen on my iPod, but it's something to consider if/when withdrawal starts to set in. Thanks for the heads-up! 

(Starting to feel the shakes now.)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It does.. kinda.. not sure I could really enjoy the program on the tiny video screen on my iPod, but it's something to consider if/when withdrawal starts to set in. Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> (Starting to feel the shakes now.)



You should be able to watch it right on your computer, peaches.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You should be able to watch it right on your computer, peaches.



LOL.. Keep in mind it took me three months to take my iPod out of the box and use it. It scared me. I'm still kind of a dork with it (obviously). 

Thank you! :bow:


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It does.. kinda.. not sure I could really enjoy the program on the tiny video screen on my iPod, but it's something to consider if/when withdrawal starts to set in. Thanks for the heads-up!
> 
> (Starting to feel the shakes now.)


While you won't see the dresses, I always enjoy televsionwithoutpity.com. Those people can paint a picture with words, mofos!


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> LOL.. Keep in mind it took me three months to take my iPod out of the box and use it. It scared me. I'm still kind of a dork with it (obviously).
> 
> Thank you! :bow:


my friend has this thing, and you plug your pod into it and it has speakers and a subwoofer and it's so cool! and i'm a luddite and don't get it, but i liked it! even me!


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> LOL.. Keep in mind it took me three months to take my iPod out of the box and use it. It scared me. I'm still kind of a dork with it (obviously).
> 
> Thank you! :bow:


my friend has this thing, and you plug your pod into it and it has speakers and a subwoofer and it's so cool! and i'm a luddite and don't get it, but i liked it! even me!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 25, 2006)

for obvious reasons, i didn't watch the miss universe pageant, but did anyone see the dress kayne made for miss USA? did they change anything for the final version? miss universe was what he was making it for, right? i suppose i could just google this.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 25, 2006)

elle camino said:


> for obvious reasons, i didn't watch the miss universe pageant, but did anyopne see the dress kayne made for miss USA? did they change anything for the final version? miss universe was what he was making it for, right? i suppose i could just google this.



I saw a photo online of the finalists, I think, and Miss USA was there in her Kayne dress. It appeared to be unaltered, and she did look great in it. Yay Kayne!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 25, 2006)

yay kayne indeed. i just have an enormous soft spot for southern gay guys. 
at any rate, while googling the dress (unsuccessfully) i found out that santino was a judge this year! that is nuts. 
i'm more than a little disappointed that he had something to do with picking that creepy* looking miss puerto rico. 




*first time around, i accidentally typed 'craapy'. paging dr. freud.


----------



## jamie (Jul 26, 2006)

I watched the pageant and her dress was a lot different than the others so I am sure it made an impression. I love Kayne and Robert best, but I am not sure that I liked the way it looked on her. Something about the bottom of the dress seemed to cut her figure into an odd shape as she walked.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 26, 2006)

I only saw a nano-second of Miss USA walking in the dress in a news clip, but I think the dress looks too heavy on the bottom and weighs her down. If she was a 6ft tall model it might work better, but I think it's a dress more for posing and standing around than one for impact from movement. All the other dresses on the top women look like the ladies would glide and float across the stage while Miss USA makes me think of a statue or one of those crocheted toilet roll covers that has the doll torsos coming out of the top. 

Still, it was my favorite dress on PR this week.

p.s. the new Miss Universe's dress was hookerwear!


----------



## Michelle (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't read this if you're not on eastern time and don't want to know any details. I don't say who got kicked or who won, but still ...

What'd you think about tonight? I was amazed they liked Bradley's outfit. I thought it looked awful and certainly worse than the girl who got kicked off (can't remember her name so perhaps this isn't a spoiler after all). He only designed a collar for his dog (who was really cute), which is no different than arrogant Keith who got reprimanded for it.

I thought Michael's outfit was beautiful and should have been one of the top three. Actually, there wasn't an outfit I disliked except for Bradley's and Angela's. Lordy, Angela's was awful.

I think my favorite dress was Keith's tonight, as much as I don't like him. Michael's next. And I have to add, I hated how Laura was treating her dog.

But what is really intriguing is what is going to happen next week. Any theories on what rules get violated and who did it? Think they'll bring back Malan in the place of the person who gets booted?

Carry on!

edited to add one more thing ... what'd you think of Ivanka?


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Don't read this if you're not on eastern time and don't want to know any details. I don't say who got kicked or who won, but still ...
> 
> What'd you think about tonight? I was amazed they liked Bradley's outfit. I thought it looked awful and certainly worse than the girl who got kicked off (can't remember her name so perhaps this isn't a spoiler after all). He only designed a collar for his dog (who was really cute), which is no different than arrogant Keith who got reprimanded for it.
> 
> ...


You know, I ....cannot for a second explain why but I crazily liked Bradley b/c he pulled something off at the end. I agree, he didn't pull of anything for the dog, but the top of the dress was just the dog's color and the dog then had the blue/grey on so they matched exquisitely (I sometimes think in person things must look very different). I'm tired of bitchy designers already. Please. It's so...ugh. And Angela. What now? The story made no sense, she didn't self censor (and I didn't even like the idea of needing stories b/c you had 2 choices: typical Sex and the City single gal OR kooky Parisian art school director nutfest. If you went off the beaten track, you got slammed). As we've all said, sometimes, we just don't agree with the judges. 

And next week. Oh, next week. I'm gonna be riveted, mofos! Let's all get together early for drinks, yes? What could it be? I'm guessing it's about the business. Does someone get insider info? It wouldn't be so bold as sneaking into the workroom or anything. Maybe trying to make connections while on company time?


----------



## Michelle (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, I like Bradley too. I especially liked that the model not wanting to be booted ended up being his motivation for doing something. I was glad when he wasn't the one to get auf'd. I just thought his outfit sucked.

The only designer I don't really care for at this point in time is Keith, but I love his designs, so that cancels the dislike out and makes it neutral. Got that?

Hey, I hadn't thought of someone sneaking in the workroom on off hours. I guess I just always assumed they'd have someone "guarding" them. That might be it, afterall. Need to think on this one a bit.


----------



## Jes (Jul 26, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Oh, I like Bradley too. I especially liked that the model not wanting to be booted ended up being his motivation for doing something. I was glad when he wasn't the one to get auf'd. I just thought his outfit sucked.
> 
> The only designer I don't really care for at this point in time is Keith, but I love his designs, so that cancels the dislike out and makes it neutral. Got that?
> 
> Hey, I hadn't thought of someone sneaking in the workroom on off hours. I guess I just always assumed they'd have someone "guarding" them. That might be it, afterall. Need to think on this one a bit.


well i meant i oddly liked his design in a way. Nina really did too. she thought it very forward thinking in the pouf. I can imagine it'd shoot well in a photo spread. think of it that way. 
I don't think it's a sneaker inner, do you? First, i'm guessing the room is locked. Second, anyone (us included) would know that was a deal breaker. I'm thinking it's something a bit more grey. 
Then again....
But who would it be? Who is ballsy enough to do that? 
I'm waiting for Laura to break out of her shell a bit. She keeps making things she herself would wear. I want wacky Laura. And fuck it, Angela, don't wear a skirt juswt like the one you just made to the runway show!! C'mon!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay, this is killing me not to read this thread, but I missed tonight's episode. I'll watch the rerun tomorrow night, though, and chime in on Friday. Don't be all over it by Friday, okay? Pretty please?


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 27, 2006)

Bradley has a birthday angel...obviously.

Bradley is a nice guy, but oh lord, his ineffectualness made me insane.

Keith can go die....I dont care how nice the dress is. I loved his Chinese Crested dog though.

Laura....well...its gorgeous, of course....flawlessly executed....and given how simple the designs I am willing to make more than ONE of are...I am intimidated by all.

Why was Michael just dismissed? He should have been up there with the best!

I think the little blond was ROBBED.....that was some fabu stuff.....and the dog outfit! Amazing!

The crazy asshole from Santa Monica with the crap crap crap dress and cut off hose.... with the polka dot dog who delights in himself......how I loathe him. the ONLY reason he is still there is because the dog was cute...I checked out his site...CRAP clothing....so DAMN BORING.

BRING BACK Malan!

(Cant fucking WAIT till next week...weeeee!)


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Bradley has a birthday angel...obviously.
> 
> Bradley is a nice guy, but oh lord, his ineffectualness made me insane.
> 
> ...


a question: do they have to bring back malan, or any designer? i guess, to carry it to the end of the contract and produce enough shows they might, but then they're bringing back the chick from tonight, not Malan!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 27, 2006)

Jes said:


> a question: do they have to bring back malan, or any designer? i guess, to carry it to the end of the contract and produce enough shows they might, but then they're bringing back the chick from tonight, not Malan!




Oh...they will probably bring back Ms. Passive Agressive, yeah....

Much like Top Chef..produced by the same people.

a shame....Malan had something to contribute.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

you freaky ladies and your Malan FanClub. Carrie is the Weepy President!


----------



## jamie (Jul 27, 2006)

I think I liked Kayne's dress the best. I loved how the coat had the lining, and her whole look just got me. Michael's was amazing and I thought Robert's was darling.

The thing about Keith is he is such a liar. I soooooooo loved when Heidi called him out about the whole, "but I did a collar" thing. He is cute eye candy though.

Bradley's dress, while I am glad he was spared on his birthday didn''t do it for me. I couldn't figure out how Nina was so rave-y over it. And as pointed out by a number of others, it did bear a strong resemblance to the DanielV "inspiration" dress last year. 

I will be glad when we can quit wasting time with the Vincents and Angelas and can spend some more time on the group of obviously talented designers they have this year. How they will ever pick a winner, I have no idea. Micahel keeps coming with such suprising sophistication (some of his initial designs on the audition show were just a dollar shy of hoochiewear) that I think he is going to be one of the ones to watch in the end.

I think it will be Keith who is thrown out. He lies and even his collar for the dog came off of the Macy's accesory board according to Tim's blog. So he didn't even come up with a cool bracelet, he just grabbed whatever would fit and tried to pass it off.

*go Robert*go Roberrt*go Robert*:wubu:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 27, 2006)

Robert..... adorable, calm, kind, funny, talented.

I'm such the faghag.


----------



## Jes (Jul 27, 2006)

oh my god. i'm watching the long preview for next week and Angela is making more fu king rosettes!
Let me just add that Tim's blog is so interesting and often at odds with the judges, which proves it's hard for any universality in matters of taste. He said the loser's dress was too simple, but the execution was fine, but the judges said she had execution issues.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

i know i'm the only one posting to this thread which makes me look psychotic, but:
http://www.cnn.com/2006/TRAVEL/DESTINATIONS/07/27/project.runway/index.html

awesome. and it lists Red Lobster.

Where's Andre?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 28, 2006)

Found out who was kicked off the show(and will be shown this next Wednesday....

The desperate housewife was found to have a small sweatshop under her work table..her 20 children were being forced to sew nifty fur-like collars on everything mom designs...coz she heard that made clothing all fashionable and classy..and stuff......(the woman wore jodhpurs..give me a fucking break..LOL)....

I want Angela...gone..gone...gone...


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, I watched episode three last night. I thought Robert's outfit was the best, and the most fitting for the dog, but I also loved Allison's, Kayne's, Uli's, and Michael's. I'm also looking forward to seeing more of Michael's work in future episodes - I feel like he's been overlooked so far. Laura's obvious distaste for the dog made her plummet in my list of favorites. 

Bradley's was just....ridiculous, in my opinion. And the fact that he needed to be spurred on by Tim and Jeffrey, I think, so he didn't just quit was telling, too. If you can't stand the heat....

Jes, you're on the money re. the stories they were supposed to make up! I mean, could you just see Robert with that adorable little pink outfit saying, "This woman is a housewife in Des Moines who belongs to a bowling league..."? No. They pretty much had to be Sex and the City-esque "fabulous" girls wearing those duds. Or insane, like Angela's English-French-children-teaching-whorey-clown-clothes-wearing woman. 

Whatever Angela's smoking, I wish she'd share.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, I watched episode three last night. I thought Robert's outfit was the best, and the most fitting for the dog, but I also loved Allison's, Kayne's, Uli's, and Michael's. I'm also looking forward to seeing more of Michael's work in future episodes - I feel like he's been overlooked so far. Laura's obvious distaste for the dog made her plummet in my list of favorites.
> 
> Bradley's was just....ridiculous, in my opinion. And the fact that he needed to be spurred on by Tim and Jeffrey, I think, so he didn't just quit was telling, too. If you can't stand the heat....
> 
> ...


I just want Angela not to appear for the reveal wearing that stupid puff skirt and tights/boots combo for a 3rd week in a row. Please already. Fashion shouldn't bore. 
Now, I will say, having watched the long clip of next week's show (DELISH!), her pouffy flowers do make cute buttons and almost make the jacket kind of stylish-ly bolero in a weird way.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> I just want Angela not to appear for the reveal wearing that stupid puff skirt and tights/boots combo for a 3rd week in a row. Please already. Fashion shouldn't bore.
> Now, I will say, having watched the long clip of next week's show (DELISH!), her pouffy flowers do make cute buttons and almost make the jacket kind of stylish-ly bolero in a weird way.



I agree. And y'know, the judges were right - the skirt was beautifully made. It was just...the outfit itself was ludicrous. 

Oh, and I forgot to say that it was really off-putting that Keith got reamed out (rightfully so) for not making an outfit for the dog, but Bradley didn't for that lame bowtie he made. And I thought that Katherine's hoodie for the dog was so freaking cute and well-made that they should have cut her a break on the dress for the model.


----------



## Jes (Jul 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree. And y'know, the judges were right - the skirt was beautifully made. It was just...the outfit itself was ludicrous.
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to say that it was really off-putting that Keith got reamed out (rightfully so) for not making an outfit for the dog, but Bradley didn't for that lame bowtie he made. And I thought that Katherine's hoodie for the dog was so freaking cute and well-made that they should have cut her a break on the dress for the model.


there's no question that ... some shenanigans go into this. They never forget they're making a tv show.

Certainly Santino, being a less colorful character, wouldn't have made it so far last season, were the thing not a tv show.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 28, 2006)

Jes said:


> there's no question that ... some shenanigans go into this. They never forget they're making a tv show.
> 
> Certainly Santino, being a less colorful character, wouldn't have made it so far last season, were the thing not a tv show.



Absolutely. I think if someone less "interesting" than Keith had completely ignored half of the challenge, he/she would have been kicked off last night. 

But the Keiths of the world make for good TV, I suppose.


----------



## Jes (Aug 1, 2006)

gossip: overheard about the person who gets thrown off:
the one who keeps knocking up Heidi! Good lord, that one is fertile like a bunny! A bunny in heels.


----------



## jamie (Aug 2, 2006)

Malan's "Cast-Off the next day" interview on the Today show is available via YouTube. See I do something useful there besides try to find Rick Springfield porn. :eat2: 

Here is the linkaroo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTxFKTKzjY0&search=malan%20project%20runway


----------



## Jes (Aug 2, 2006)

jamie said:


> Malan's "Cast-Off the next day" interview on the Today show is available via YouTube. See I do something useful there besides try to find Rick Springfield porn. :eat2:
> 
> Here is the linkaroo - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTxFKTKzjY0&search=malan%20project%20runway



oh my god, look at this comment on the youtube clip:

liamlynchfan (7 hours ago) 
that fucking whore Angela should have gotten kicked off and not Malan! I loved him for some reason. and she didn't do shit in that episode, i hope she gets kicked off soon and raped savagely. [sorry, I'm too into the show] 
-------------

Hi, misogny anyone?


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> oh my god, look at this comment on the youtube clip:
> 
> liamlynchfan (7 hours ago)
> that fucking whore Angela should have gotten kicked off and not Malan! I loved him for some reason. and she didn't do shit in that episode, i hope she gets kicked off soon and raped savagely. [sorry, I'm too into the show]
> ...



Wow. Kinda makes you feel better about our comparatively mild obsession with the show, doesn't it?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like the tattoo boy..'feminazi'..

Oh, I can't wait until 10 PM!!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my guess before the show on who gets kicked off ... Laura. Yes, Laura! I predict that she went home and got some supplies or something, because she lives in the city. (Do any of the others live in the city?)

Now that that's out, I hope I'm wrong. Actually, I think I'm wrong anyway. I think it's going to be more controversial than that.

Had to throw it out there though, just in case it's right cuz then you'll all think I'm a genius!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2006)

Michelle, I think you're right, that it'll be something semi-petty like that, vs. something hugely controversial. A friend of mine is predicting the cause of the boot will be one of the contestants calling home and telling someone what happened on the show, something silly like that. 

We'll know soon!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish I didnt live on the west coast sometimes.....


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

well well well well well. Now we know who it was. And as always, I have thoughts. I haven't read Tim's Blog and I hope it will enlighten me further. So reference books were the death knell, eh? I fully understand that, but the timing seemed odd. Certainly he had them for at least....I'm guessing the competition had been going on the better part of 10 days by then, right? So his roommates would've had time to see them. They didn't look hidden, at nleast not how the producers depicted them, piled there (though that may be inaccurate). It seemed as if his co contestants were mad that he was a 'golden boy' and also wanted him out (though again, they had reason, as he broke the rules). I'm running off to read Tim's blog.

Oh--I quite liked ANgela et al's outfit. Thought it was spot-on for the market and the assignment. The back rosettes were fug, but using them as buttons was hot. Still, she doesn't know good taste as evidenced by the fact that it took others to tone down her rosette insanity. But the menswear-inspired pants with the pink (grey and pink, one of my fave combos) and the short jacket--DELISH.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

apparently i'm the only one in america watching this show now. hmmph.


----------



## Indy (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought the guy who made the cargo jacket should have gone, I didn't think the tunic and cream coat were that bad...
They reran Project Jay yesterday, does anyone know if his line has ever come out? Oh and wear do you find Tim's blog?
Thanks Indy


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

Indy said:


> I thought the guy who made the cargo jacket should have gone, I didn't think the tunic and cream coat were that bad...
> They reran Project Jay yesterday, does anyone know if his line has ever come out? Oh and wear do you find Tim's blog?
> Thanks Indy


go to bravo's website and choose the tv show you want. tim's blog is linked there.


----------



## butch (Aug 3, 2006)

Jes,

Please explain to me why they keep sending off the cute brunettes from the show (and I include both of last night's evictees in that statement)? I mean, last week's designer was dyke cat nip, for pete's sake!

And no, don't tell me Bravo put "Work Out" on the air to appease us queer ladies. That show sucks hairy ass (how erudite of me). 

No offense to the blonds out there (since that Uli is too cute for words), but what gives?


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

butch said:


> Jes,
> 
> Please explain to me why they keep sending off the cute brunettes from the show (and I include both of last night's evictees in that statement)? I mean, last week's designer was dyke cat nip, for pete's sake!
> 
> ...


It's a vast blond/white wing conspiracy. Haven't you noticed? Tim? White. Heidi? Blond. 

Have I ever told you kids about the Lesbian Summer Bungalow? WIth this heat, my plan is to retire to it this weekend. Someone will be invited.


----------



## butch (Aug 3, 2006)

You know, that Tim is too cute for words, so I'll go with your blond/white takeover. I want a clip of him walking all those little dogs from last week's show. 

I imagine you're involved somehow in this master plot, which means an invite to the Lesbian Summer Bungalow is out for us brownies? I hear we do a heck of a job, blondie!


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm open to persuasion. And since you were open to my solicitation of charitable giving talk, you might be extended the invite. It's a good story. I'll tell it when i have time.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2006)

Dang Schlang!...Bonnie's tunic thingy was awful!..I think Bradley is the next to go..or Angela.she will not have anybody to help her out next time around..she will end up making just one huge rosette and burn a model with a hot glue gun...

I thought Timmy was soooo graceful when he sat on the floor to talk to the snotty boy who was booted..I felt myself wanting to snuggle against his chest(because in my head, he prefers fat and female)
I was trying to think of who the woman looked like, that got knocked off last week(still do not know all the names)..a cross between Paula Poundstone and 'Pat' from SNL..

They do nt have enough drama queens this season..but I do think Vincent will have some sort of meltdown...yay!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 3, 2006)

omgomgomg! i love youtube SO MUCH RIGHT NOW!! also i love whomever read my mind and put this up there:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2coBlj5hafI
i've been saying that (in my heidi voice) to everyone and everything i've encountered in the past week.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Dang Schlang!...Bonnie's tunic thingy was awful!..I think Bradley is the next to go..or Angela.she will not have anybody to help her out next time around..she will end up making just one huge rosette and burn a model with a hot glue gun...
> 
> I thought Timmy was soooo graceful when he sat on the floor to talk to the snotty boy who was booted..I felt myself wanting to snuggle against his chest(because in my head, he prefers fat and female)
> I was trying to think of who the woman looked like, that got knocked off last week(still do not know all the names)..a cross between Paula Poundstone and 'Pat' from SNL..
> ...


angela will have immunity, no? Which really does skew the next week and more! 
I am SO over...tattoo boy. bor-ing.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 4, 2006)

My problem with Tim Gunn is this: nothing....he's adorable...

But.....he looks, talks and acts a GREAT deal like my ex-fiance (see below) who is the biggest son of a bitch alive...and straight....and sex addicted....and a compulsive liar.....and.....sigh..

Every time I see him....my heart drops a bit...

I hope to get over it...feh!





View attachment Shitheadex.jpg


----------



## jamie (Aug 4, 2006)

I was kind of sitting holding my breath that Robert would not be gone this week, but then when they showed the previews for next week, it looks like he does bad again. What is up with that.... I think I jinx my favorites..last year the beautiful and talented Nick got the boot, and it was all my fault.

So... my new favorite is....VINCENT. Go Vince, go...woohoo..I love you.

I did not care for Laura at first, but I am coming to really respect her. She has been talented and classy so far. I think the world needs a Laura/Michael line to come out. I would get skinny to wear their clothes.


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> I was kind of sitting holding my breath that Robert would not be gone this week, but then when they showed the previews for next week, it looks like he does bad again. What is up with that.... I think I jinx my favorites..last year the beautiful and talented Nick got the boot, and it was all my fault.
> 
> So... my new favorite is....VINCENT. Go Vince, go...woohoo..I love you.
> 
> I did not care for Laura at first, but I am coming to really respect her. She has been talented and classy so far. I think the world needs a Laura/Michael line to come out. I would get skinny to wear their clothes.


i'll tell you what--i liked laura from the get go. I'm not sure she has much design range (she keeps designging for herself) BUT she seems wiser in that a., she's had 5 kids and b., she knows something other designers don't: it's about the client.

When her design for the Pageant Gown came down the runway, her voiceover said something like: you know, when our dress came down, I was really pleased with it....blah blah....but ultimately, it's what Tara think of it that matters!

Now, did we EVER hear Santino say that about any challenge or any design? No.

I MISS MICHAEL KORS btw. Vera Wang dresses like a bag lady and has some of the worst Kabuki hair I've seen. That is NOT a modern hairstyle/cut, Vera.


----------



## Indy (Aug 4, 2006)

My local newspaper is advertising Vera's new line of MATTRESS! That right the lady can design mattress covers...I know I'm saving my pennies so I can sleep on her...


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2006)

Indy said:


> My local newspaper is advertising Vera's new line of MATTRESS! That right the lady can design mattress covers...I know I'm saving my pennies so I can sleep on her...


well that certainly explains what she's been wearing on the last few episodes. Shapeless black mattress covers. God, my eyes, it burns, it burns.


----------



## jamie (Aug 10, 2006)

Can't wait to post about this....


----------



## Michelle (Aug 10, 2006)

jamie said:


> Can't wait to post about this....


 
The time is right. Let's hear it!

The person who went home last night is the person who should have gone home. I don't always agree with the judges, but I absolutely agreed last night, even though he's a nice guy. But he had class and admitted he screwed up.

I was impressed with Angela. She's shown herself to have some taste in the last couple of challenges. 

And the person who won was also the person who should have won. I was SO happy when the judges announced him. He so deserved it. What he made was beautiful.

What was that thing that Vincent made? Good god. It was AWFUL. I thought the Farrah outfit sucked too and wasn't overly impressed with Laura's outfit either.

This group has a lot of talent, but they're just not as interesting as the last group of people. There were so many strong personalities on Season 2 and there seem to be more wusses this season or something.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

Michelle said:


> The time is right. Let's hear it!
> 
> The person who went home last night is the person who should have gone home. I don't always agree with the judges, but I absolutely agreed last night, even though he's a nice guy. But he had class and admitted he screwed up.
> 
> ...


I was disappointed that there were 3 bum outfits (twiggy, farrah, cher...maybe even a fourth?) I thought some of the top outfits were quite something, too. I also noticed how Kayne's model (and normally, I don't do the whole: she's too skinny ,blah blah--that's been done enough already by others) just (for me) couldn't totally pull off Marilyn simply b/c of her body shape. Too tall, too thin, too un-busty. I sensed real dischord. She wasn't a marilyn type, despite the 50s hairdo. But yes, i liked the dress.

Now, Laura's outfit. It was beautiful, but how was that an update? It looked exactly like outfits I've seen Hepburn wear, from the high waisted pants in that material/color to the wide-collared wrap-y top. So...?

And then some of the people had easier tasks in a way. I think it's easier to update the look of someone from 50 or 30 years ago, than, say, Madonna, who is still performing, actively. One look is stopped in time and you can do so much, another...well, it's harder, in a way, I think.

And I realized something else--the music that plays when the models come out on stage early on? It gets me all tingly. You know what I mean. It's like I know my hour of power is beginning and I just feel bloodlust. whoever wrote that interlude is goooood!


----------



## butch (Aug 10, 2006)

Two things here I must add:

Madonna would never wear that outfit Mr. Smug designed because it did not accentuate her breasts. There was too much material there at the boobage area, no cleavage showing, and nothing about it was either a)risque, or b) sexy. It just wasn't something Madonna-esque at all, much like the Cher outfit wasn't Cher-esque. 

Yes, Laura's outfit looked as if it came right from Hepburn's closet, but what was also interesting is the fact that the outfit also looked like everything else Laura designs. She seems to vary the least from week to week in her designs, and is that a good thing? I don't know, what do I know about fashion, but I would think it is a liability. Doesn't it show a lack of creativity, or daring, or adventure on her part? Or does it simply show that she hasn't had the same amount of experience in fashion design like the other contestants?


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

butch said:


> Yes, Laura's outfit looked as if it came right from Hepburn's closet, but what was also interesting is the fact that the outfit also looked like everything else Laura designs. She seems to vary the least from week to week in her designs, and is that a good thing? I don't know, what do I know about fashion, but I would think it is a liability. Doesn't it show a lack of creativity, or daring, or adventure on her part? Or does it simply show that she hasn't had the same amount of experience in fashion design like the other contestants?


thank god butchie has come into the fold. 
Yes, laura is laura. but her model picked to her strength, as it were. if she'd gotten...cher, i would've been curious, esp. since she's old enough to recall cher's different epochs. 
yeah, that's right, i said epochs.


----------



## jamie (Aug 10, 2006)

I thought Micheal's outfit was fierce. I want to wear fuschia hot pants to work.

I am becoming a bit disappointed with Robert. I love him because he is so cute and clean cut and I generally like his style but two too blah outfits in a row is strange. Please tell me who would ever borrow or even listen to anything from Vincent??

The pale blue he had chosen at first was deliscious and would have been interesting to see what his take on that would have been. Bah humbug.

I HATED Jeffrey's dress and for the life of me cannot understand why he was not out there in the end. Why didn't he have to defend that ridiculous mess of fabric?

I think I would have chosen Angela's dress second. She really captured the idea of the challenge as well as Michael. 

Poor Bradley, I am not completey sure how he got on to the show.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

jamie said:


> I thought Micheal's outfit was fierce. I want to wear fuschia hot pants to work.
> 
> I am becoming a bit disappointed with Robert. I love him because he is so cute and clean cut and I generally like his style but two too blah outfits in a row is strange. Please tell me who would ever borrow or even listen to anything from Vincent??
> 
> ...


yeah, linen and jackie? I don't even think she wore linen while summering on the compound. robert panicked and he should've done so much better--jackie/barbie dressing is his forte.

ialso have to say, this season i feel the definite hand of the producers in the decisions the judges make. I feel like they wanted to award michael so they gave him the win. NOW, I also liked it a lot and think he had talent, but ... And it was evident, too, when they said: Robrt, we believe in your talent, but you really have to wow us next time... Last season, they gave Daniel a back to back win or 2, and I sense they won't do that this time (like: Angela's was great, they all adored it, etc).

So...

Anyway, let's keep talking about this b/c i'm having a very sad, down day and it's nice to have mindless things in which to get lost.


----------



## butch (Aug 10, 2006)

Cheer up, Jes! Or I'll have to drive up to Philly and perform my best pratfalls, a la Fatty Arbuckle, to make you smile. And things didn't end up so well for poor Fatty, now did they?

Ok, here's my thoughts about this program, and they come from someone who watches reality TV only sporadically. First, is the competition over IRL? Or are the shows taped pretty close to their air date? I ask because I'm struck by how well the editors of the show edit into them really clear narratives that carry over from show to show. While I know all reality shows selectively edit to accentuate drama, tension, outrageous characters, etc., it seems in PR that they do a good job of highlighting who will be voted out in at least 1-2 shows before the person is booted.

Bradley is a perfect example. They focused on his time management skills, his indecision, his general lack of any desire to win, in the last two episodes, but on last nigth's episode, they seemed to only focus on the fact that he didn't know too much about Cher (which also means he's not gay. Just kidding). So, we could be surprised but not too surprised when he got voted off last nigth, because we had a couple of weeks of thinking, "That Bradley needs to get his butt voted off."

They did the opposite with Angela. They make her out to be untalented and unable to do simple things any designer should know how to do, and then she hits us with two straight weeks of good outfits. 

So while these really are Bradley and Angela's behaviors, they're presented in such a way that we feel like the narrative arcs presented in PR are organic and pleasing to us, instead of manipulated by the editors.

What I find interesting, though, is the people they consistently under-represent in the show. I wonder from those of you who've watched past seasons, what happens to these people, the ones who seem to coast along each week with little attention? Is that an editing decision, too? Maybe later on one of them will zoom to the forefront and we'll say, "Hey, where did so-and-so come from?" Like that woman who has the Bardot type-look, I can't even think of her name, but she gets very little attention. The other women who got very little attention are already gone, so does that mean she is next?

And, it is interesting that Malan has been so prominent in the advertising for this show, even after he got kicked off, so I am expecting him to come back in some way, like some of you all predicted.

OK, school me on this show, PR watchers.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

the competition ended late spring. April or May, I think. Right? And of course it's a fairly short competition. A month maybe? 
I'm depressed or I'd answer more. Sorry. I'm really feeling crappy, it's quite astounding.


----------



## butch (Aug 10, 2006)

In all seriousness, Jes, if you need something, let me know. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

well, you could come and take me to pizza hut lunch buffet. *sad face*


----------



## butch (Aug 10, 2006)

Send me directions, lady. Can I bring my little dog, too? Her flatulence problem is getting better, and she loves pizza, like mauling off your face loves it.


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2006)

butch said:


> Send me directions, lady. Can I bring my little dog, too? Her flatulence problem is getting better, and she loves pizza, like mauling off your face loves it.


Why aren't there FAs (or other fat chix) who want to get together in Philadelphia? This is hardly a skinny town. Why isn't my locale better represented here?


----------



## 4honor (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to disagree about Angela. I thought her dress was totally inappropriate for Audrey Hepburn. She (AH) would never have thought it OK to show so much skin -- you show one area of skin at a time, so either bare arms, OR bare back, OR cleavage. Not all 3. And Angela's boney cheesegrater model's sternum did not accentuate the dress at all. I thought it was tacky and tasteless and Audrey would never be caught dead in it.... well maybe as a suicide from having been made to wear it.

Loved the hot pants From Michael, though the cut would never translate well to my size.

Laura is becoming a one trick pony - can't wait to see her version of couteur.

Robert I am expecting him to "get it" but he keeps disappointing and taking the "safe" road only to end up in the bottom.

Love Chase's (?) beauty pageant ways. His designs on paper, though are better than what he puts on the runway (though they are very nice too).

Mr. neck Tattoo can go any time. I am tired of his angry grunge guy attitude.

Uli is sweet, but she seems to be remaking the same dress over and over too. Hopefully we can see more range from her.

Vincent -- I think he is an escapee from some mental institution and when this aired, his keepers knew where to find him. I tell Vincent he is Whackadoo every episode. (Talking to the TV is not Whackadoo -- I understand it doesn't talk back to ME.)

Allison -- also very sweet, and middle of the road. She is going to have to step up her game to stay in the competition.

This week, I am expecting Robert to be in the bottom two, and to likely go home. However, I am expecting Vincent to stand beside him in the bottom two. Vincent is a good drama addition, cause EVERYONE thinks he is a nut job... so they (producers) will likely keep him on for a while, for the drama factor.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 16, 2006)

*SPOILER ALERT!!!!! Skip this post if you plan on watching PR later.*





How could Vincent not be out this week????!! He has been in the bottom three time and again. The man is a no-talent psycho. Alison missed the mark this week for sure - I was digging the little striped skirt she started with even if it was more of a stiff box in the end. Her dress last week was a sweet little confection. But Vincent? His Twiggy inspired dress was horrible. I think they're only keeping him in for entertainment value and I'm SO over his bumbling, sweet, crazy-schtick. I'm pissed.


----------



## jamie (Aug 16, 2006)

This PR made me really happy and really sad at the same time. And also made me realize that I really missed Jes' contributions around here.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

during the last commercial break, my mom called me and was like "if heidi calls that girl fat one more time, i am never watching this show again".


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 17, 2006)

elle camino said:


> during the last commercial break, my mom called me and was like "if heidi calls that girl fat one more time, i am never watching this show again".





Damn skippy. FAT, my ass! They all talked about her as if she was this plus sized model and how nice they were to have her there at all.

Meanwhile, she will probably be let go next week.

God....how I loathe Heidi. Cunt.


On a positive note, I knew Michael was going to kick ass all the way through to the end. Love him! Love his clothing.

I disagree with most everyone here about Laura. I think she is extraordinarily talented. As someone who makes clothing, her construction is PERFECTION and if she is a 'one note' its only because her style is so classic and classy that its recognizable. I fucking love her..scary sternum or no. And I think she should have won this one, frankly. Dress was witty and beautifully made. She was robbed.

I am truly miffed that darling little talented girl was let go. Some very bad choices have been made regarding elimination. Vincent needs to drink that final cup of crazy and fuck off.

(Can you tell I am passionate about this?)


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 17, 2006)

I cant believe they called one of the models zaftige. My favorite person got the boot last night. I actually watched all the episodes last night they had a marathon. 

My new fav is Michael and the older red headed woman Oh and Ully


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

my revised prediction for the final three: laura, uli, and michael. 
winner: michael.
one i most want to hug forever: michael.
one i wish to feed sandwiches to forever or until she no longer gives me nightmares: laura.
one i most want a piano to fall on: angela.
one whom i love but consider disappointingly one-note: uli.


----------



## butch (Aug 17, 2006)

I actually thought, for once, Jeffrey's dress was the nicest. Glad he didn't win, since he's a misogynist ass, but it did look like art and wearable fashion all at once (unlike that horrific Vincent creation).

Yes, the fat comments were annoying, but Tim was the one who called the woman zaftique, which maybe I'll forgive (even if it is sooooo inaccurate a use of that word) before I forgive Heidi and her fat comments.

You know, the teaser for next week said they'd be designing for an 'everyday woman.' I immediately thought that they'd have to design a size 12/14 dress (since that is the 'average' size nowadays for an American woman, isn't it), but the designer's surprised reaction made me think differently. They almost acted as if they were seeing a celebrity that was in the wrong place, or, if this is clearer, a celebrity that they never could imagine on Project Runway.

So, my next thought is, 'everyday woman' makes me think of that song "I'm every woman," which makes me think of the Whitney Houston remake, which makes me think of Bravo's Bobby Brown show, so now I'm thinking how funny it would be if it really was Whitney they'd be designing for.

I doubt it is Whitney, but what do you all think is up for next week?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

butch said:


> I doubt it is Whitney, but what do you all think is up for next week?



Though it was distorted, the silhouette shown behind the screen reminded me of that of an elderly woman, slightly slouched, somewhat of a belly. I wonder if next week will be all "average" women, all ages, all sizes? I'd be particularly interested in seeing plus size women included (though I'm sure they'd not include anyone above a size 14 or 16).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm rooting for my Oklahoma boy..#1 because I like his work...#2 I used to live in Norman...and #3 our last names differ by 1 letter..maybe he and I are related or something..LOL

OH and I love michael too. Last night pissed me off. I've just gotten into this show the last 3 weeks..I hate that I missed it for so long!

I hate that the producers have a say in who stays and goes..it really should be based strictly on talent!


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay... I haven't read anything anyone has said in this thread- but here's my opinions about what's gone on in the Project Runway world as of late...

1) The fact that Vincent says he has a good chance of getting in the top three is laughable. He's been in the bottom and just slid by in basically EVERY challenge, and the man is pretty damn delusional. The dress he made for the recycle challenge "got him off." That makes me shiver. They should have dropped him instead of Allison, who had an off day and that's it.

2) In the past several challenges, the same people tend to keep struggling... Vincent and Robert specifically. I don't see them lasting much longer.

3) Laura will be in the top three, but not win the competition. She's brilliant, but her pieces don't have the gusto of Kayne or Michael.

4) Jeff is an absolute dick, but he deserved to win the recycle challenge. He thought his Madonna dress was alot better than it actually was. He's an absolute dick though.

5) Angela needs to stop being so surprised that she's doing well. I'll admit- she was the dark horse in the beginning of the competition and while she's inconsistent with her designs, they're generally good.

6) Michael's magenta dress with the hot pants was brilliant. I feel like no matter what he makes in the next couple challenges, he'll get through on the magnificence of that dress and how that'll stick in the judges mind.


----------



## 4honor (Aug 17, 2006)

Allison leaving was so out of left field. Glad to See Robert stepped up.

I do not fault Laura's execution, but this is a show about FASHION and not all good fashion is classy. I like Laura's designs so far, but I think they are limited and on this last challenge flopped on the "innovation" portion of it.

Michael came through and it was a nice outfit, BUT I think it was not the best use of materials. (Jefferey's was actually the winner IMHO based on the challege criteria.) And they talk about Michael being smart and thinking about it like it is surprising for a straight black man to be smart and talented in the area of fashion... or to be giving fashion any mind at all.

Jeffrey is still on my short list for elimination -- like Vincent. The arrogance adds nothing along with all that barely bridled rage. He is one stressor I think can go.

My final 3 are Michael, Laura and Cain. 

Cain's dress was a flop. BUT he will never make the same mistake again... and we should see some wonderful things (whether they win any challenges or not) come from this. I do not think he will win overall, though.

I think if Michael continues, he will win, but only because he seems to have more range than the others who are good at execution.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 17, 2006)

4honor said:


> I do not fault Laura's execution, but this is a show about FASHION and not all good fashion is classy. I like Laura's designs so far, but I think they are limited and on this last challenge flopped on the "innovation" portion of it.




I know I know I know......but it should be..at least a little. Avant Garde crap is still crap, I say.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2006)

My hoohoo dried up a lil, every time I heard Vinny say the words.."gets me off"It was art done by preschool kids, right before nap time.

Laura's tailoring may be wonderful, but she is VERY limited.She reminds me of a person who picked up an issue of Town And Country, and sucked a lemon the whole time.Now, having said that, I DO think the addition of the peanut sack on the back of the dress was pretty clever.But you can imagine how boring her collection would be, if she makes it to the final three(wearing a crisp white shirt with riding pants does not mean classy..can mean..trying too hard)And she needed to shut her red slash of a yap when Allison was trying to say her goodbyes!

This was a very interesting challenge, because you saw the people who crack under pressure.Kayne...poooooor Kayne...I wanted to wave to his initial dress...and look for the car that was driving it.

I want to see Michael be more innovative..you know he has it in him!

I dislike Jeffrey..but if he can pick it up and have his designs match his bravado..at least we might see something a lil more interesting than what is going on, for the most part, this season.

Vincent...say bye-bye and start packing your scissors!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 18, 2006)

I deleted my last message.....too snarky.

No point to it.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2006)

Red..no need to get defensive...'classy' is very subjective...Laura's look is very understated..yes..but I was saying she seems like she tries too hard..when you announce you are something, you are usually a weak copy..that is what I see in this woman......a genuinely classy person does not have to say they are..they just....are.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 18, 2006)

I love this show. 
There are a few really good talents in there. It will be interesting and exciting to see who ends up in the top three.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 24, 2006)

So last night's challenge was cool..BUT OMG I think a majority of the designs..especially the plus size ones..sucked.

The only ones I like for the plus were Kayne's pants. Granted, I'm 28 and they were designing for women in their 50s..but still come on.

I think next week is a celebrity's kid or something..seeing the little directors chairs.

WOO HOO can't wait


----------



## bigsexy920 (Aug 24, 2006)

I couldnt agree with you more Misty. I think Jeff was being an ass. 

My favorite design won last night I like Ulis too


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 24, 2006)

hmm...


I think Uli's won, really...man, I wish I could control that chiffon the way she does. 

Vincent still here...Robert gone....there is no God. (yeah, Robert wasnt that great a designer, but I love him anyway)

Jeff is an ass of epic scale.

They should have had the mom's and sister's pick designer names out of a hat. In truth, they ended up being humiliated by having to wait to be picked, like a dodgeball game. "Awww...I'm stuck with a fat lady" couldnt be more obvious.

These are some talented people. Why does a plus size body stump them so? ITS A BODY....work with it.

The designs were so uninspired, for the larger women especially...so many choices Jeff could have made, and he chose...that? Worst. Ensemble. Ever.

feh....


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, that was incredibly disappointing. Jeffrey's monstrosity was just appalling, and I love me some Robert, but aack! I hated that stupid tent he designed. The whole thing just pissed me off.  I mean, if *I* can dress myself in my sleep better than any of them dressed the big ladies, what's wrong with this picture, y'know?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 24, 2006)

I was talking back to my television, as I saw Jeffrey verbally abuse Angela's mom.She seemed like a pretty decent woman, and this 'whoa is me,I was a drug addict and now I made something with my life' little punk made her feel like crap.Then his mommy comes in to soothe him, after telling Angela's mom that her baby is just so very excited to have come as far as he has in life.This kind of excusing bad behavior gets my hackles(wherever they are located..lol)..up!Ok....Monique..breathe. 

Uli's outfit was nice.She has a great eye for combining colors and patterns.

Before the actual choosing of models started I was so excited to see what the designers would come up with for the fat women.I thought, 'ok, these are not people who are just sitting in a factory, sewing garments for faceless women,they will have the woman in front of them and they will SEE the body and do wonderful things for them'...yeah..right.Laura had made a comment about how another designer was clueless how to design for a large woman, yet she did not choose one of the large women.It was sad and predictable to see how afraid these people were of bodies that did not run a size 2-4.It makes you wonder..even more with a few..of just how great their skills really are.

I was just now thinking about Jeffrey's dress and Robert's sack(his disdain for having to design for a fat woman really cemented for me,just how boring he was in his designs..he did not have the abilities..go back to making flight attendant clothing for Barbie), and I dropped my forehead into my hand..laughing.Not that it is all that funny, but I was thinking about how wonderful so many fat women looked in Vegas, last month,and I am thinking..wow...great opportunity...lost.

Next week...jetsetter...hmmmm..maybe they will all have to dress Donald 
Trump...and his hair.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 24, 2006)

mossystate said:


> I was just now thinking about Jeffrey's dress and Robert's sack(his disdain for having to design for a fat woman really cemented for me,just how boring he was in his designs..he did not have the abilities..go back to making flight attendant clothing for Barbie), and I dropped my forehead into my hand..laughing.Not that it is all that funny, but I was thinking about how wonderful so many fat women looked in Vegas, last month,and I am thinking..wow...great opportunity...lost.



Yes! That's exactly my point. If I can do a great job assembling a cute outfit by ordering clothes from different sources ONLINE, for god's sake, how it can it be so hard for an experienced designer to *design* one simple nice-looking outfit for a model right in front of you? It was so disappointing. Maybe it would have helped to show the designers some pictures of well-dressed fat chicks, to help dispel the tent myth, etc.


----------



## jamie (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I have an overwhelming hate of Jeffrey. I detest him period. It is not because of his declaration that he likes thin women, nor his disdain for designing for plus sizes, it was the way it was so easy for him to humiliate and objectify a complete stranger. Someone who did not sign up to be a "t.v. show" person, but kind of got there accidentally as a way to help her daughter. This could have been a fun and exciting time for her, a way to spice up her life for a day, but instead of taking that direction he was an unmitigated ass. Grrrs. It still makes me mad. He didn't listen to her, he didn't try to work with her, he may have created the most unflattering dress for any woman anywhere. It was a muumuu with a collar. And what the hell did he have them do to her hair? It didn't just completely hide any hint of a figure but it hid her personality and aged her 15 years as well. 

I didn't notice while viewing the show, but Tim said in his podcast that Jeffrey had made his dress dummy look like a "hippo" with tape and paper and that she looked very uncomfortable standing next to it. He humiliated her and that seems to me to be completely off the mark for the "next great American fashion designer." You need to actually sell some of your work to the mainstream public to become a legend.

I felt sorry for Robert because I felt like he did listen to his model, but she was so uncomfortable with herself, that she tied his hands a bit. He wanted to add print and he wanted to make the jacket more creative but she was so reticent to do anything different. It was unfortunate that he made the comments he did about working with a larger body. While I am sure it is challenging, he works with a doll sized body all the time, why can't he scale and adjust like he needs to for the fuller figure. I am sad to see him go. I loved his sweetness on the show, but even without my obvious bias I think they made the wrong choice.

I liked Michael's dress the best. I thought it was cute. I can't believe Vincent won. I hated that fugly collar. He irks me to no end. I am in the minority and liked Laura's skirt.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 24, 2006)

I thought Laura's skirt was great....it was just too big!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't watch the show, but I caught this headline, and thought it might be of interest to those of you on the thread. 

Najimy Says Auf Wiedersehen to "Project Runway"

"Kathy Najimy won't be watching "Project Runway" anymore.

The former "Veronica's Closet" star is upset with "dangerous" comments made by Heidi Klum and Tim Gunn on last week's episode pertaining to plus-size women....."


----------



## chocolatetiger (Aug 24, 2006)

I love michael and kane for their fashion and i like uli because shes so sweet i dont even pay attention to her clothing, I dont like tattoo guy cuz he made lauras mom cry and im not down on that I wish he would get kicked off and dont get me started at vincent he is like the william hung of the fashin industry he is so weird and i dont get his clothing choices. and the only reason i like laura is cuz shes pregnant but her sophisticated motife is gettin old i think everyone would be happy if she did one modern trendy outfit. 
Personally i was ashamed of the way they handled the last mission they were dressing moms and sisters which were most plus size women and they couldnt do it , i think that they should be versitile in all aspects of fashion especially plus size. ok and im spent!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 25, 2006)

Jeff _was_ being snippy, but who can blame him? If you were him I'm sure the thought of Angela's Mom sabotaging your work would cross your mind, too.
I'm glad he wasn't booted this week, but was sad to see Robert go.

Also, I noticed that the people who chose their models first went for the slimmer ladies. What's up with that? I mean if you want to prove your talent why not go with a different body shape to work with? Uli did great. Oh! And I'm so glad that Vincent won one. 
Okay, I'm done.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 25, 2006)

Jeffrey was a shit. 

I wasn't crazy about Vincent's dress at all. When the model mom turned, the entire back was black with no visual interest at all. It seemed like his mess of a dress last week in that he forgot that a dress is three-dimensional only this time, Tim didn't caution him and force him to give some thought to the back as well. I really thought Uli won this one, but frankly after Allison's booting last week I don't think true talent is what the competition is based on at all. I'm jaded!

Next season I'd like to see a challenge where all the designers had to dress a really big woman. This week's PR showed that most designers really have no clue how to design for the plus sized.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 25, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Jeffrey was a shit.
> 
> I wasn't crazy about Vincent's dress at all. When the model mom turned, the entire back was black with no visual interest at all. It seemed like his mess of a dress last week in that he forgot that a dress is three-dimensional only this time, Tim didn't caution him and force him to give some thought to the back as well. I really thought Uli won this one, but frankly after Allison's booting last week I don't think true talent is what the competition is based on at all. I'm jaded!
> 
> Next season I'd like to see a challenge where all the designers had to dress a really big woman. This week's PR showed that most designers really have no clue how to design for the plus sized.



Agreed. I also found it amusing how Laura and Vincent went on and on about how some of the designers had no idea how to design for plus size women, and how it was a necessity in this day and age, blah, blah, yet both of them picked small models. 

I thought Vincent's dress was kind of ugly (that pilgrim collar, aack!), and was actually surprised that the judges panned Kane's outfit for Michael's mom - I thought she looked great, not aged at all, and the color was gorgeous on her. I probably liked Michael's dress the best, but considering that Ulli had the added challenge of designing for a form for which she'd never designed before, should have won. I wouldn't wear that outfit myself, but it was attractive on Kane's mom. 

And y'know, here's the thing - yes, Jeffrey was a flaming jackass to Angela's mom and I loathe him. But the most important thing is that that THING that he designed was just....atrocious. Far uglier than Robert's admittedly boring outfit for Vincent's sister. And the judges gave him kudos for designing something that at least looked like it was his?? What is that?? It was fricking UGLY as sin, people, and unspeakably unflattering. I almost wonder if his drama with Angela's mom distracted the judges from how gross the outfit was? 

Gah.


----------



## 4honor (Aug 28, 2006)

He said something to the effect of Michael's mother not being slim, "but she was Absolutely beautiful", and another time he used the word "Gorgeous" for her.

Then to find out he is an ex chunky guy was too cute. He seemed to be the only one who "got" the everyday woman thing and was not upset about it. His design was nice, and he did do the everyday woman for every day, but he missed the glamour.


----------



## Jane (Aug 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> So last night's challenge was cool..BUT OMG I think a majority of the designs..especially the plus size ones..sucked.
> 
> The only ones I like for the plus were Kayne's pants. Granted, I'm 28 and they were designing for women in their 50s..but still come on.
> 
> ...


Kayne will be at a fundraiser I'm attending Sept 7 in OKC if you want to come over and go with us, Misty.


----------



## Jane (Aug 29, 2006)

AND, the same fundraiser will be in Tulsa the next week, but I don't know if Kayne will be there. If you're interested, I will find out.

This isn't a big money fundraiser, and I'm a sponsor, so it would be free for you to attend.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 30, 2006)

i just found katherine gerdes (the adorable short/zaftig girl who got axed after the puppy challenge)'s blog, where she writes a really great summary of her thoughts on the mom challenge.
http://katherinegerdes.com/journal/44/episode-7-everyday-woman


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 30, 2006)

Coming out of the woodwork. It's on now and I'm trying to get inspired to make some sexy little red number for the Austin bash. Gotta get out the dress dummy....

P.S. I've HATED everything Vincent's done (he's the crazy basket-hat guy, right?). Ship his ugly-dressmaking ass home!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 30, 2006)

y'know, i'm not a fan of vincent's designs, and i cannot even fathom how he won over uli in the last challenge. however, with that being said, i have a ton more respect for him after last week's show than i did before.
he was the only designer who not only didn't complain about having to design for larger models, but actually recognized out loud, to the camera, that it's unrealistic and stupid for a designer to get pissy about having to design for a woman who's plus sized. i really appreciated that little moment of sanity.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Kayne will be at a fundraiser I'm attending Sept 7 in OKC if you want to come over and go with us, Misty.


I WOULD LOVE TO GO..but I can't afford the trip..thanks for offering! Tell him you may know his long lost cousin with an i  lol


----------



## Carrie (Aug 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> y'know, i'm not a fan of vincent's designs, and i cannot even fathom how he won over uli in the last challenge. however, with that being said, i have a ton more respect for him after last week's show than i did before.
> he was the only designer who not only didn't complain about having to design for larger models, but actually recognized out loud, to the camera, that it's unrealistic and stupid for a designer to get pissy about having to design for a woman who's plus sized. i really appreciated that little moment of sanity.



Yes, he and Laura both said about the same thing about that. 

And both of them chose small models for the challenge.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes, he and Laura both said about the same thing about that.
> 
> And both of them chose small models for the challenge.


HELL YEAH!!..the first people could not choose their models fast enough!!..you could imagine them thinking.."I better be quick gettin to the slimmer gals"


----------



## Jane (Aug 30, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:



> I WOULD LOVE TO GO..but I can't afford the trip..thanks for offering! Tell him you may know his long lost cousin with an i  lol


As I said, there is one in Tulsa, and he may be at that one as well. I'll find out.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 31, 2006)

mossystate said:


> HELL YEAH!!..the first people could not choose their models fast enough!!..you could imagine them thinking.."I better be quick gettin to the slimmer gals"


y'know, i thought about adding a caveat about that to my original post, but i decided to see if anyone else would bring it up. 
it's totally true that none of them, including vincent, jumped at the chance to have a plus size model (except maybe kayne...i can't exactly remember. i think he did choose mike's mom over a smaller person who was left, but i'm not sure.). BUT, i understand that. the truth is, there's a hundred grand on the line for these guys, and they have to play to every single one of their advantages at every possible opportunity. and the fact _is_, it's just going to be way less challenging to make folks like heidi "she looks like a _plus model_" klum, michael "EVEN IF YOU'RE A SIZE _SIXTEEN_ YOU STILL WANNA FEEL LIKE YOU'RE NOT DISGUSTING!" kors, and nina 'airbrushing size three models down to size two sells magazines!" garcia like the way you've clothed a woman who's smaller, then it would be to make them like the way you've clothed a woman who's larger.
crappy reality or not (and it most certainly is), i really think they were just thinking strategically, and leaving their sentimentality at the door. it makes sense to me.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> y'know, i thought about adding a caveat about that to my original post, but i decided to see if anyone else would bring it up.
> it's totally true that none of them, including vincent, jumped at the chance to have a plus size model (except maybe kayne...i can't exactly remember. i think he did choose mike's mom over a smaller person who was left, but i'm not sure.). BUT, i understand that. the truth is, there's a hundred grand on the line for these guys, and they have to play to every single one of their advantages at every possible opportunity. and the fact _is_, it's just going to be way less challenging to make folks like heidi "she looks like a _plus model_" klum, michael "EVEN IF YOU'RE A SIZE _SIXTEEN_ YOU STILL WANNA FEEL LIKE YOU'RE NOT DISGUSTING!" kors, and nina 'airbrushing size three models down to size two sells magazines!" garcia like the way you've clothed a woman who's smaller, then it would be to make them like the way you've clothed a woman who's larger.
> crappy reality or not (and it most certainly is), i really think they were just thinking strategically, and leaving their sentimentality at the door. it makes sense to me.



I see your point - just don't want to give a lot of credit to folks who were basically all talk, no action re. designing for the plus-size woman.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I see your point - just don't want to give a lot of credit to folks who were basically all talk, no action re. designing for the plus-size woman.



I suddenly feel wonderfully smug. Please forgive me for it.



Wow....last night.....cruel much? "Hi! Here's Paris! Now go home!"

Also, Heidi needs to die. Her evil chirpy little "BYE" s make my ass chafe.


It was interesting...Jeffery put plum gimp braid as trim on the cuffs of his jacket (which sucked, but I loved the pants, I confess)...gimp braid is an old gothy cheat (which I use too) I would think he would have completely snobbed out on it....

It's the little things.

Why is Vincent still here?


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2006)

HOLY MOMMY OF ALL THAT IS SUGAR-COATED..ummmm..I forgot last night was Project Runway night..I feel ashamed of myself..but I know Bravo will repeat it 34 times...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 31, 2006)

elle camino said:


> y'know, i thought about adding a caveat about that to my original .


oh..elle...no doubt..........but can you imagine the praise someone would have recieved, if they had done a fantabulastic job on something for a fat woman..but..alas..we shall never know...


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 31, 2006)

I couldn't believe they liked Vincent's outfit..it looked (to me) like he had bought an outfit a couple of sizes too big off the rack at walmart. 

I hated Kayne's outfit, but I didn't want to see him go...Rae and I were holding our breath waiting to hear who got the axe. I hated that Angela got it after Jeffrey had been so tacky to her. 

I *loved* Uli's dress...I thought the style looked good on her, and laughed at her reaction when the judges didn't like it. She was so pleased with herself and they totally deflated her. I wouldn't buy the style for myself because I'd feel like I was in a mumu, but the colors and fabrics were very *me*.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree on Uli's dress....so pretty..

I rarely wear prints, but she has the talent to put them together well. I think the dress was lovely....not innovative, which I guess means more to the judges than, oh...say...pretty and fun to wear....but there ya go.

Michael continues to impress the hell outta me.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2006)

While I was hard at work on my oeuvre du fromage, I had 3 pieces of PR gossip to impart to you all. One became superfluous when Laura announced her bump (yes, I knew 2 weeks in advances, bitchez). So, I shall give you the other 2 pieces here:

1. Perhaps you too asked "Where's Andre?", last season. Well what you might not have answered, and what my sources have told me, is that had you looked into the apt. at Atlas, you would've seen Andre and Santino, in flagrante delecto, several times. Oh yes, I did.

2. Season 3's Vincent? Married to Season 1's Wendy Pepper. And if you think about it, you're not really surprised at all, now are you? 2 sides of the same crazy freaking coin.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok. As with all good gossip, one of those 2 bits isn't true. Made ya look!


----------



## 4honor (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm sorry. I HAD to sing

Ding dong the witch is dead​.

She HAD to go. One good outfit in all that time, we knew she wasn't going to win.

And if Laura plays "angry mommy" to Jeffrey's tortured artist's torture of anyone again I will have to b!tch slap her .. preggers or not. Stay the heck out of everyone else's business, woman. You are NOT THE MOMMY! NOT THE MOMMY! I am bored with Laura. Come up with something new -- and I don't just mean in the fashion world.

I think it bears repeating, Vincent is absolutely nuts, and Michael is WAY talented.


----------



## Jes (Sep 4, 2006)

i think angela had 2 good outfits (though admittedly, she had a team working with her for 1 of them). I'm not as bothered by laura as some. Jeffrey would crtainly work me raw were I on the show. And she's head and shoulder above many of the others in terms of life experiene and having to produce for clients, bosses, etc. Jeffrey is a street urchin piece of crap. Me no likey.


----------



## 4honor (Sep 6, 2006)

I didn't say I liked Jeffrey. 

I said I wished Laura would get off her high horse and quit poking her nose where it wasn't her business. How many of "other people's" disagreements does she have to insert herself into?

Jeffrey is caustic. He reminds me of glass etching stuff. You put it onto your project to cloud things over and eat away at things you don't want. Talent is debateable. Me no likey either, but me no likey Laura trying to play Mommy to him, as it just sets him off again. Ignore his antics and he will STFU.


----------



## Jes (Sep 6, 2006)

4honor said:


> I didn't say I liked Jeffrey.
> 
> I said I wished Laura would get off her high horse and quit poking her nose where it wasn't her business. How many of "other people's" disagreements does she have to insert herself into?
> 
> Jeffrey is caustic. He reminds me of glass etching stuff. You put it onto your project to cloud things over and eat away at things you don't want. Talent is debateable. Me no likey either, but me no likey Laura trying to play Mommy to him, as it just sets him off again. Ignore his antics and he will STFU.


are we having our first fight, 4honor?


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 7, 2006)

Last night's show made the whole season for me. After Vincent spent so much time strutting like a rooster over his design and looking down his nose at the other's dresses...then to produce the rag that he did..it was horrible, and he deserved to go. My daughter and I cheered when it was announced...then looked at each other and called oourselves dorks. (which we are proud to be!)

I can't believe Jeffrey won. Again.


----------



## Jes (Sep 7, 2006)

I suppose the judges REALLY wanted something different and he did hand sew most of it. I didn't care for it, but I dont' know fashion. AND had a few other designers had better contenders, it would've helped. Uli's was nice, but again, still very Uli (that same shape always, though with very nice details). Laura's was too plain, a throwback and unfortunately, her collar flopped on the plane. Michael's inexperience showed, though Iliked the collar and the bodice below the boobies--had his model had boobs, it could've been lovely. Thejudges comment about the egg incident scandalized me "well, he's the designer, he should've been there for every moment! there's no excuse!' Tsk tsk. He's not a dress bodyguard, Michael Kors! You hush up or I'll get Joan on your ass!


----------



## 4honor (Sep 7, 2006)

> are we having our first fight, 4honor?



Never! I would never fight with a fellow jewelry maker.

I did cheer when Vincent went. What was that mess he sent down the runway? ala 1950's barco-lounger?

I was embarrased for Michael and for Laura - they have too much talent for what happened by them and to them.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

i thought what Vincent sent down was odd in that it was boring (color, fit, 'splash') and he made the point of telling us he studied in couture, or whatever he said. That was his thing, back in the day (as opposed to Michael, who was strictly sportswear/pret-a-porter before the competitition)


----------



## Jane (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I met Kayne last night. He was wonderful and gracious, and his partner Warren is a dear.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 8, 2006)

Jane said:


> Well, I met Kayne last night. He was wonderful and gracious, and his partner Warren is a dear.


 How lucky! I adore him, largely because he does seem very genuine. That, and the fact that the Okie in him shines through.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> i thought what Vincent sent down was odd in that it was boring (color, fit, 'splash') and he made the point of telling us he studied in couture, or whatever he said. That was his thing, back in the day (as opposed to Michael, who was strictly sportswear/pret-a-porter before the competitition)



When they had him going on about his experiance with couture I KNEW they were going to get rid of him. It seems when they blow their own horns they get the AX. 

I loved Jefferys dress I have a feeling he may win. My top three are Jeff, Micheal and Uli.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> When they had him going on about his experiance with couture I KNEW they were going to get rid of him. It seems when they blow their own horns they get the AX.
> 
> I loved Jefferys dress I have a feeling he may win. My top three are Jeff, Micheal and Uli.


i think my feelings for uli are that she's proving to be a BIT one noted, wehreas michael still isn't. bring me more michael. Then again, Fashion Week really needs someone with higher-end experience, I'd think (at least in terms of design).

It always excites me. I hope Laura doesn't bow out, just b/c to leave would be a shame. 

Next year, I'm going to apply.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> When they had him going on about his experiance with couture I KNEW they were going to get rid of him. It seems when they blow their own horns they get the AX.
> 
> I loved Jefferys dress I have a feeling he may win. My top three are Jeff, Micheal and Uli.



You're so right, Berna - they really foreshadow the loser with clips like that, it seems. 

Much as I loathe Jeffrey, I did love his dress.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You're so right, Berna - they really foreshadow the loser with clips like that, it seems.
> 
> Much as I loathe Jeffrey, I did love his dress.




Yeah I totally dont like Jeffery as a person he was horrible to that mother and he says just very mean spirited things that are totally not called for. 

JES- I agree with Uli in that she is VERY ULI. you see her style coming and going BUT When you see INC commercials during the show you can see how she would totally fit in. Her style will look great on many differnt figure types too. 

I love Micheal he is so really and genuine he has no idea what he was doing with the hand sewing but his design was there his ideas are so ture and well ALL AMERICAN and I love that too. I love the out fit he did for the JET SET it was great


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jes said:


> It always excites me. I hope Laura doesn't bow out, just b/c to leave would be a shame.
> 
> Next year, I'm going to apply.



I love Laura shes great I love her style and grace I loved how she tied her shirt and you could see her belly. It was sorta sexy.

I love that this is her 6th kid and she is nothing like a MOM to look at her.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

When Tim alluded (in the preview) to TWO special guests, my first thought was: OLESON TWINS

Then later, they show Laura, in front of her dress, saying: I can't make myself sick (re: the pregnancy) making something for an Oleson...

hahahaha. Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 8, 2006)

I didnt think the Olsen twins but I was surprised when I heard Laura say their names. I dont know why they did that they ruined the surprise. 

Bastids


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I didnt think the Olsen twins but I was surprised when I heard Laura say their names. I dont know why they did that they ruined the surprise.
> 
> Bastids


it's always possible it's not them, and she's making a crack. I would expect it to be the Oleson's (they have their own line and could be 'judges' therefore--blah) but who knows?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmmm..I don't know..I was laughing a fair bit when I saw the clip from next week PR..Laura,queen of great tailoring and NO imagination..crying...waaaaaa(we need a crying emoticon).I think she realizes how limited she is.I saw a bit of what she is making for the next show..some lace overlay thing..*yawn*.If she survives another week, we WILL see the riding pants with frou-frou sewn down the sides.

I want to see Michael get a little bit edgier.I agree that Uli's stuff, while also a bit one note, is very wearable for so many women..and she seems like a nice person.

The King...err..Kayne..wheeeeeeee.WHAT THE F**K!!!

Jeffrey is a bit too Santinoesque for me and I think he is a mean little snot-box, but I can see him do well designing for young people.

Uli..Jeffrey..Michael...I am betting Michael will win the thing if he can get real focused.


----------



## 4honor (Sep 11, 2006)

BUt Jeffrey's model absolutely sold that little yellow number. She looked like she FELT sexy in it. So you believed it was better than it was. It was good/OK, but not fabulous until his model strutted it down the runway.

I loved Kane's dress, but they showed it so quick that you couldn't tell the detail that was so "gaudy" to the judges. He MUST tone it down or he is next on the chopping block. (The judges warn twice and then axe the offender -- like with Robert).

As for Vincent, I hope he can get his job back.

Michael's dress was incredible once they folded the "bunny ears" in. I love just-off the shoulder dresses like that. Hate Periwinkle, but they don't listen to me when they pick their material. (And I DO yell at the TV things like, "No, not that one, the one next to it. NO, not black again.")

I think whether Uli makes it to fashion week or not, her designs will likely take off because they are mainstream and comfortable and stylish. I think though she is APPEARING limited in her range and THAT is likely to be seen negatively by the judges and producers... and will get her booted from either the #4 or #5 spot.

I see Michael, Jeffrey and probably Laura -- if she doesn't bail. Can you see Jeffrey having to show after an entire line of Laura's stuff?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 14, 2006)

So? What'd you all think about last night?

I thought they were right on with choosing Laura's frock, with Michael's coming in second. I'm convinced that Michael will win this thing. And I think they are down to the final four best designers. It'll be a tough choice to figure out who to eliminate next week. (Am I the only person here who sorta likes Jeffrey?)

Was sorry to see Kane go, as I really liked his personality, but I would have had to vote him off last night too. The back of his dress looked awful to me.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 14, 2006)

Great show as always last night I wish they had brought back a differnt to people. I actually loved Michaels dress more. Like they said it was head to toe dressing. It was awesome


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2006)

Michelle said:


> So? What'd you all think about last night?
> 
> I thought they were right on with choosing Laura's frock, with Michael's coming in second. I'm convinced that Michael will win this thing. And I think they are down to the final four best designers. It'll be a tough choice to figure out who to eliminate next week. (Am I the only person here who sorta likes Jeffrey?)
> 
> Was sorry to see Kane go, as I really liked his personality, but I would have had to vote him off last night too. The back of his dress looked awful to me.


really, now. I'm not sure if ribbon was the best choice, but i thought he very inventively made an open backed dress. if he'd done more with white, it wold've helped. thank god laura's model told her what to do, though certainly, i felt her desperation. and michael, again, i just want to do him. i think he should've said 'white is the new black' and 'white looks good on black skin.' both were good points.

by the way, have i already said this"? in colors and gems, red will be hot this fall, the trades are telling me. FYI.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 15, 2006)

Michelle said:


> (Am I the only person here who sorta likes Jeffrey?)



There was one moment in the show where I really liked Jeffrey - after he won the couture challenge, when they announced him as the winner. He got this huge, uncontrollable grin on his face, and he was just so exuberantly happy and proud that it was impossible not to like him. It was the one moment where he let go of the bored, disaffected L.A. loner-type persona and became a real person to me. A few moments later, he was back to his old tricks. 

I loved Laura's dress, and Michael's was a close second for me. Out of the four remaining, I'm having a hard time deciding who are the top three. I think they're probably on a level playing field in terms of talent, but Ulli has been the least daring of the three, so I'm leaning towards Michael, Laura, and Jeffrey.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 18, 2006)

After looking at the Bravo website tonight, it looks like all four of them are going to fashion week - Laura, Jeffrey, Michael and Uli.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 19, 2006)

Michelle said:


> After looking at the Bravo website tonight, it looks like all four of them are going to fashion week - Laura, Jeffrey, Michael and Uli.




See...thats funny..I got the impression that it would instead be only two! I wonder which it is....


----------



## Jes (Sep 27, 2006)

And? thoughts boys and girls?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 28, 2006)

And. I couldn't have made the choice to send any one of them home tonight. Had Uli not pulled through with the dress, it would have had to be her, even though I always like her dresses. I now have no clue who will win, though I tend to think Michael has the best all-around thing going. Jeffrey's clothes are too hip and young for most women, Uli's clothes are too one-note and Laura's clothes are far too sophisticated and designed for very thin people. It's going to be fun!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

As much as I hate Jeffrey's personality,I have to say that his assessment of the other designers styles, made me chuckle(If you like moth balls and chicken soup, Laura is your woman..wheeee..lol)

Michael worries me a bit.That dress was like something a Pam Anderson bridesmaid would wear.Uli's dress was the best,very cute and the photo she took was perfect for what she wanted to 'say'.Jeffrey's milkmaid dress..you GO Heidi!Laura..good god..Laura..now she is going to use the preggers card to whine about her 'energy'.This after she has ragged on every designer in the place.The one creative bone in her body has osteoporosis, but it looks real swell with those beads, lace and fake fur.

Could our other one noter Uli pull this out?..hmmmmm..


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2006)

Michelle said:


> And. I couldn't have made the choice to send any one of them home tonight. Had Uli not pulled through with the dress, it would have had to be her, even though I always like her dresses. I now have no clue who will win, though I tend to think Michael has the best all-around thing going. Jeffrey's clothes are too hip and young for most women, Uli's clothes are too one-note and Laura's clothes are far too sophisticated and designed for very thin people. It's going to be fun!


thing is....i can't recall how it works, but isn't there someone who doesn't really show, just to throw off the audience (like austin had a collection but didn't show). is that happening again now?
also, uli 'won.' Did she win PR? I can't recall that either. Does she get the 100K? Or did she just win this challenge? And who cares about winning the challege if you don't win PR, at this point? Her model, Nasree (sp?) is fantastic and has helped every designer out!

part of me, though i don't like him or his designs generally, thought that everyone's panning of Jeffrey isn't accurate. Meaning: his shot of the model in that dress in the rickshaw is the EXACT sort of thing you see in every mag. I've seen dresses like that lots in the last few seasons. Am i missing something? I'll admit i don't know THAZT much about high fashion, but when you have a dress that looks a lot like magazine dresses and then you say: what was he thinkikng? that was too far out. not stylish. I just feel that's disingenious.


to clarify: i mean the judges saying that, not posters.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

Jes, maybe the judges meant that Jeffrey did not show enough of 'him' in his dress? He used the word provocative, and I think his dress was cutesy, but that's about it.I guess he went too far in the other direction.

Uli won the challenge, not the whole dealie.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 28, 2006)

I really thought Jeffery's dress was pretty except for the choice of colors. Most times, he tries too hard to be Alexander Mcqueen-ish but I saw a bit of Betsey Johnson in last night's work.

I think Michael is talented, no doubt but there are enough sportswear lines. Gowns are just not his forte.


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 28, 2006)

I love it that they are all going...Period.

Gonna be interesting.....all so different.

I am looking forward to seeing if Laura can mix things up. Still....I think signature looks are fine..Channel did ok, you know?

for the long term..things must vary...but change for changes sake .feh.

Cant wait!


----------



## 4honor (Sep 28, 2006)

I think Michael, much as I love his other work, bombed on that dress. He was just way off his game.

The dress Jeffrey did was way off his usual game as well. BUT, it was provacative in that it provoked the judges.

Uli hit this one out of the park -- she stretched herself and was really good. I would wear something like that once upon a time.

And Laura, if she dresses another feather weight model in a cheese grater sternum dress, I will scream. How many times can you send the same thing down the runway? Her work is classy, but it will never be anything else cause it is the same same same same same.

I want Michael to win. Though when Jeffrey wins he gets this look like he's 8 and his toad just won the frog jumping contest. It's kinda endearing.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 28, 2006)

Show was great last night. Ulys dress was great she really did a great job of reinventing her look. 

Jeffery is my least favorite as far as what he does. 

Micheal MUST do sports wear. The judges were so right that he dosent do gowns well. I think he may just be our winner if he sticks to Sports wear. 

Lauren- Sp classic so perfect BUT can she do anything else????? I cant wait till 10-18


----------



## Jes (Sep 28, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Show was great last night. Ulys dress was great she really did a great job of reinventing her look.
> 
> Jeffery is my least favorite as far as what he does.
> 
> ...


I would argue that with experience, Michael's talent could readily accomodate gowns/evening. He does have some range (more, I think, than laura, though she has evening sewn up). I'm still not convinced Uli isn't a one-noter. Or close to it. it's fun to watch, no?

One ofg my favorite eps is when tim drives to everyone's studio and talks at length about the progress made. I can't wait to see that.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

Red Velvet and I will come to blows over the whole 'Laura' thing ..nah... 

Chanel invented..pioneered..Laura read somewhere that simple is the only aspect to great design..too bad, because can you imagine what that woman could do if she had some creativity?.I have to give it to the lopsided, smiling baby making machine..her stuff fits like a mitten..err...glove.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 28, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> QUOTE]
> " I have been making beautiful music the whole time, and I will continue to make beautiful music. I just have a gift."-----The Amazingly Untalented Vincent on Project Runway
> 
> 
> LOL..HEY!!..Vincent is a hot, throbbing man with a pin cushion..it turns him ON!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 28, 2006)

Hooray, great news! Sky are now showing Project Catwalk in the UK. Sadly however they're not showing the season that you're all talking about...

I was never one of the 'cool kids' - always the last to get to join in. Lol I am going to bump this thread in about six months time when I've had a chance to see it though! 

Tracey xx


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 29, 2006)

I also love the fact that all of them are going.  
But I really want to see Michael and Jeffrey's lines.


----------



## elle camino (Sep 29, 2006)

style.com, last i checked. 
as much as i hate jeffery, i have to admit that i love one of the dresses in his final collection more than i've loved anything i've seen come down a runway in years. 
i'd post it, but it could be considered a spoiler. so here's a link:
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3494/635/1600/jeff1.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Sep 29, 2006)

mossystate said:


> RedVelvet said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> mossystate said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it.....er....."gets him off"......(shudder).....heh.
> ...


----------



## Michelle (Oct 12, 2006)

So, Jeffrey ... in or out?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 12, 2006)

Talk about drama. I loved last nights show. I really don't know what is going to happen. I really don't want jeffery to be out till after the fashion show. 

He did act a little shady when Tim asked for the reciepts. 

10/18 all will be revealed


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

Michelle said:


> So, Jeffrey ... in or out?


the end, last night, doesn't look good, does it? I mean...a hug from Uli could be: yay, you're in! BUT the look on J's face? He looks CRUSHED. 

Still...would the editors SHOW US that? It couldjust be a ruse.

Now, i hear that Michael's line was hootchie mama. Viewers (at bryant park) said so. What a shame for someone who was doing so well! But if he's not up to the competition, he's not up to the competition.


----------



## 4honor (Oct 13, 2006)

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/3494/635/1600/jeff1.jpg

the dress is on a regular runway, not the PR one. Looks alot like fashion weeks' catwalk.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> the end, last night, doesn't look good, does it? I mean...a hug from Uli could be: yay, you're in! BUT the look on J's face? He looks CRUSHED.
> 
> Still...would the editors SHOW US that? It couldjust be a ruse.
> 
> Now, i hear that Michael's line was hootchie mama. Viewers (at bryant park) said so. What a shame for someone who was doing so well! But if he's not up to the competition, he's not up to the competition.


 
I think he's in and what what they showed us was a look of emotional relief. Guess we just have to wait and see. For the record, I still like Jeffery and from what I could see of his collection, it looked really good. So did Laura's. Didn't see much of Uli's but it was looking much the same as her other stuff and the only thing I saw of Michael's was that white shirt with those awful pocket things. 

There have been three seasons now. Which group of people were the most interesting for you all? I think Season Two wins it for me. That group was so much fun.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 14, 2006)

my theory re: jeff crying: that was NOT happy, relieved crying. but i know they let him show, since i saw his line on the runway. SO: i think they're going to tell him that he'll only be able to show the pieces that they have no reasonable doubt that he made. 
just a theory.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 14, 2006)

Dudes, it's made to look like he's out so we'll watch. I am so sure Jeff is still in. You can also see that when Jeff is doing his crying that Michael is back there nodding. Like an, "okay, we were wrong" nod. hehe
Anyone would be nervous if accused, even if innocent. His fashion life was put on the line right when he is about to show a collection. That's stress, upon stress, upon stress. His crying was justified. I wonder if Laura would have handled it with ease. 
I love this show. heh


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2006)

I think Jeffrey's in as well. The little teaser showing Jeffrey getting emotional before Uli hugs him? I think it's a ruse. My feeling is that he's incredibly relieved in that shot. I seriously doubt the producers would show us that if he were indeed getting kicked off. I have to say, though, that Jeffrey's line is looking the best out of the four. Laura's is still too old and one-note for me, and Michael (whom I love) looks like he's gone too far with his collection. And I'm just not feeling Uli anymore.


----------



## Jes (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, like i said, would the producers show that? A teaser is usually a ruse. Hey, we haven't discussed the fact that malan showed at fashion week! who knows what?

anyway, i caught a few of the back to back Runway's today, and honestly, anyone who criticized Laura for making the same type of dress each week really should think about Uli's work. There are several eps in which she makes almost the same garment. Laura at least mixed it up with some short and long, and also did pants, once.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yeah, like i said, would the producers show that? A teaser is usually a ruse. Hey, we haven't discussed the fact that malan showed at fashion week! who knows what?
> 
> anyway, i caught a few of the back to back Runway's today, and honestly, anyone who criticized Laura for making the same type of dress each week really should think about Uli's work. There are several eps in which she makes almost the same garment. Laura at least mixed it up with some short and long, and also did pants, once.




I have to agree, Jes. I mean, Uli's stuff is nice for what it is... but man, it's the same after same after same. Yeah, I get it... thin-girl, pretty-print caftan. Yup, check. 

I think the Laura critiques are valid as well... she's one note in a different way, she's a one note "genre" if you will... but that's ok, she does it really well. I don't know if she'll show enough versatility to win it, but at least it's quality execution. I look at her dresses and work and think "If I had occasion for a classic dress like that, I'd love one from her." I NEVER think that about Uli's stuff. I get the appeal, but I'm so sick of the braided straps and sparkly chest border... Good LORD help me!

Okay, that's all I've got.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah,I bet scribble-neck is still in.I liked seeing him squirm a bit.Uli..Uli..and...Uli.I was hoping for more from her, but I see it is now prints AND bone closures..heh.The dowdy green coat I saw from Laura, coupled with the weird grey(I think it was) and wide ,weird green belt, shows me that she will not disappoint with boring the shnot out me.Michael...hmmmm..really just wondering about him.

I can't wait until Wednesday!


----------



## Jes (Oct 16, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Yeah,I bet scribble-neck is still in.I liked seeing him squirm a bit.Uli..Uli..and...Uli.I was hoping for more from her, but I see it is now prints AND bone closures..heh.The dowdy green coat I saw from Laura, coupled with the weird grey(I think it was) and wide ,weird green belt, shows me that she will not disappoint with boring the shnot out me.Michael...hmmmm..really just wondering about him.
> 
> I can't wait until Wednesday!


Girlfriend ditched the long olive coat that Tim saw and didn't like. Sadly, while I didn't look at it for long, I did kind of like it. I liked that it was a long coat (not just a dress, etc).


----------



## supersoup (Oct 17, 2006)

i love this show. 

although i was hardcore rooting for michael, jeffrey's line looked the best to me. it will be really shitty if he gets kicked off, i think he'd definitely win.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 18, 2006)

Jeffrey had to have cheated though! He had way too much perfect work done in too little time. I think the producers will investigate, find out that he cheated, and disqualify him from the competition but still let him show at fashion week. If he had absolutely nothing to hide or be ashamed of, why would he have gotten all emotional over being told he could stay? He would just be like yeah, duh, i told you so.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Jeffrey had to have cheated though! He had way too much perfect work done in too little time. I think the producers will investigate, find out that he cheated, and disqualify him from the competition but still let him show at fashion week. If he had absolutely nothing to hide or be ashamed of, why would he have gotten all emotional over being told he could stay? He would just be like yeah, duh, i told you so.


all good questions....but notice michael's reaction in the blurb for tonight. He begins to nod when Jeffrey loses his shit (either pro or con). Enigmatic, michael. Most likely Jeffrey is in, but I wouldn't be surprised if somehow, there was some cheating going on, but it couldn't be proven.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

i'm way stoked. show starts soon!!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 18, 2006)

I thought it was going to Uli, but we know who prevailed. A little bit of a shock. Not because I didn't like his collection, just that it was leaning that way.
I thought all of the collections were good. Each one definitely had great pieces. 
I can't wait for next season. hehe


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 18, 2006)

Surprised at the winner? Yeah, a bit. But I admit I was also distracted by the walking-stick models. No tits! No hips! But I guess when you're 5'11" and 105 pounds, that's what happens. 

I didn't get why everybody loved Uli's stuff so much. The big prints just looked gaudy to me.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> I thought it was going to Uli, but we know who prevailed. A little bit of a shock. Not because I didn't like his collection, just that it was leaning that way.
> I thought all of the collections were good. Each one definitely had great pieces.
> I can't wait for next season. hehe


I don't think Laura only did a one-note thing, though. She had at least 2 pairs of pants, and some other looks, for sure. They ALL had pieces that looked like the stff they did all season. 
*sigh*
It's so exciting!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 18, 2006)

i look at it this way...if i have a strong point, you bet your ass that's what i'm designing if i'm going to bryant park for fashion week!!!


boo to uli, i was hoping for laura, but im not disappointed jeffrey won.


----------



## Jes (Oct 18, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i look at it this way...if i have a strong point, you bet your ass that's what i'm designing if i'm going to bryant park for fashion week!!!
> 
> 
> .


It's a good point. I mean, one wants to win, sure, but one also wants maximum exposure for what comes after the show (in life)--one doesn't wanna flop on the runway and lose both things. I'm sure Laura will get gigs making eveningwear.

All that handmade couture, in 2 months, knocked up with 5 kids, and $8000. SHUT UP!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> All that handmade couture, in 2 months, knocked up with 5 kids, and $8000. SHUT UP!



Haha! Yeah, I was surprised that she did so much detail work and what not with 5 kids running around all the time. She has to have 3 nannies hidden somewhere.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 19, 2006)

I totally thought it was going to come down to Uli and Laura, and Uli would win. The judges weren't into Michael's collection, and I totally thought they would hold Jeffrey's budget issue against him (since part of the challenge was to stay in budget, so he failed part of the challenge itself). I love Laura's collection, and no matter how many times the judges tell her to do something else, she IS an eveningwear designer, and she totally rocked it. I love Uli's prints, and for a minute, I wished she would make all those dresses in plus, but they would probably end up looking like big sacks.


----------



## elle camino (Oct 19, 2006)

uli got robbed so hard, wow. 
wow.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 19, 2006)

I cant belive I missed the first 40 minutes of the show. I just go there in time to see the judging. 

I hate that Jeffery won. I dont like him I dont like his work. I have to admit that yes he has a unique vision but I really just dont care for it. I think I would have loved it if I was younger and maybe they are looking to please a younger group. I think his attitude will crush him. I guess with him you either love him or hate him. Im falling on the hate side. 

I really really thought Uli should have won. I think her clothing is so wearable and great for many body types as well as ages. Laura's line was BEAUTIFUL again very wearable. I think one of the two of those women should have won. Some how I think they will go much further in the future.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2006)

What she said!! I LOVE Uli. She should have won. 




bigsexy920 said:


> I cant belive I missed the first 40 minutes of the show. I just go there in time to see the judging.
> 
> I hate that Jeffery won. I dont like him I dont like his work. I have to admit that yes he has a unique vision but I really just dont care for it. I think I would have loved it if I was younger and maybe they are looking to please a younger group. I think his attitude will crush him. I guess with him you either love him or hate him. Im falling on the hate side.
> 
> I really really thought Uli should have won. I think her clothing is so wearable and great for many body types as well as ages. Laura's line was BEAUTIFUL again very wearable. I think one of the two of those women should have won. Some how I think they will go much further in the future.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 19, 2006)

Both my roomie and moi thought Michael would win...UNTIL we saw his runway collection.Wow, overall, that was some kind of ugly!I picked either Uli or Jeffrey.I think the right person won, even though I think he is a punkwad who needs to be slapped around just a wee bit.

Uli surprised me.I think her collection was the most commercial.Laura's clothing, once again, fit beautifully, but relies on bangles, spangles, feathers...etc..*yawn*...because she is not very creative at all.But I was also pleased to see her try a few different things and she will do well making dresses(just go easy on the bedazzler, honey).

I like that Uli said second place felt good to her.She seems pretty grounded and I wonder if she is as nice in real-life as she was on the show.The deer in the headlights thing always made me say...awww..heh.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 19, 2006)

For anyone who doesn't get the show or watch the show but wants to see the clothes, here's a great link:

http://www.sparklies.org/gallery/index.php?cat=105


----------



## Jane (Oct 19, 2006)

Michelle, that's for posting that. A friend called right at the start of the runway part, and I missed the whole thing.


----------



## Jes (Oct 19, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Both my roomie and moi thought Michael would win...UNTIL we saw his runway collection.Wow, overall, that was some kind of ugly!I picked either Uli or Jeffrey.I think the right person won, even though I think he is a punkwad who needs to be slapped around just a wee bit.
> 
> .


You know, he got lots of crowd support (though Laura got lots of crowd applause for several pieces, and the other designers didn't, so much) and that might be the point here, too--there's fashion (what we see in mags that really, we wouldn't wear, but it IS cutting edge and there's a place for it) and what we see Michael making, that we would wear (well, some of us). Quotidien pieces will always appeal, but we need the higher-end stuff to kind of draw the accessible stuff to a higher place. But that doesn't mean the person designing the simpler stuff should win the high-fashion prize.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> It's a good point. I mean, one wants to win, sure, but one also wants maximum exposure for what comes after the show (in life)--one doesn't wanna flop on the runway and lose both things. I'm sure Laura will get gigs making eveningwear.
> 
> All that handmade couture, in 2 months, knocked up with 5 kids, and $8000. SHUT UP!




I thought her stuff was fucking gorgeous...period.....

the little lace dress with the feathers is to die...and that beaded green and black..wow...

Sorry...but Laura amazes me.....her whole.....THING...amazes me. I dunno how she does it.

turtle poop, indeed.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok I watched the one of the hundreds repeats that will be playing. 

I stick to what I said. I dont really think that Jefferys work was all that great. there were a few things that didnt look like that fit properly and that were and just fell wrong. 

Uli's collection to me was the best. Even better than Laura's


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok I watched the one of the hundreds repeats that will be playing.
> 
> I stick to what I said. I dont really think that Jefferys work was all that great. there were a few things that didnt look like that fit properly and that were and just fell wrong.
> 
> Uli's collection to me was the best. Even better than Laura's


and what was with his 2 blue pieces??


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> and what was with his 2 blue pieces??



Ack, yeah, the two blue pieces were kind of like the 'romantic-provacative-gaggy' dress he made for that one challenge.

Oh,and no doubt Laura will have people wanting her beaded extravaganza.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 20, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok I watched the one of the hundreds repeats that will be playing.
> 
> I stick to what I said. I dont really think that Jefferys work was all that great. there were a few things that didnt look like that fit properly and that were and just fell wrong.
> 
> Uli's collection to me was the best. Even better than Laura's




Uli's was VERY good...I thought she would win...truly did.

That one burgandy dress with the square shell pieces running down the front? Gorgeous....absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Uli's was VERY good...I thought she would win...truly did.
> 
> That one burgandy dress with the square shell pieces running down the front? Gorgeous....absolutely gorgeous.


 I think Uli thought she had it in the bag, too. I was very surprised and disappointed when they said Jeffrey's name...and the surprise was apparent on her face, as well. After they had lauded her two minutes before, saying that they would all wear her clothes, commenting on the response she got after the show from people inquiring how to get in touch with her...her confidence in winning wouldn't have been unwarranted. Her creations as a whole were better than the others. Jeffrey had some good pieces, but he also had some really bad ones.


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I think Uli thought she had it in the bag, too. I was very surprised and disappointed when they said Jeffrey's name...and the surprise was apparent on her face, as well. After they had lauded her two minutes before, saying that they would all wear her clothes, commenting on the response she got after the show from people inquiring how to get in touch with her...her confidence in winning wouldn't have been unwarranted. Her creations as a whole were better than the others. Jeffrey had some good pieces, but he also had some really bad ones.


I also think that it's not just about collections, it's abuot keeping viewers and advertisers interested. I mean,t hey discuss the winner with the producers and Bravo tv, so we have to keep that in mind.

I think I should've won.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I think Uli thought she had it in the bag, too. I was very surprised and disappointed when they said Jeffrey's name...and the surprise was apparent on her face, as well. After they had lauded her two minutes before, saying that they would all wear her clothes, commenting on the response she got after the show from people inquiring how to get in touch with her...her confidence in winning wouldn't have been unwarranted. Her creations as a whole were better than the others. Jeffrey had some good pieces, but he also had some really bad ones.




Its like last years winner.....if its edgy and ugly..it WINS!....sigh..how tiresome..


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

I would bet the the folks at PR want to give top prize to the person who shows the most creativity AND ability.While I would have been perfectly happy for Uli to win, the rest of the designers' clothing types are already saturating the market.We have seen the 'perfect' sequined cocktail dress..really..that gets boring no matter the superb tailoring.And Michael..well..I am still shaking my head over that.

I don't want the winner of PR to be the same old, same old.Even Jay McWhatever made my head hurt with some of his stuff, but,like Jeffrey, he showed that his mind explores.I also love the show Top Chef, but I don't want the top prize to go to a chef who shows no flair...and I love me some meat and taters.*L*I like people who make me think and give me ideas.

I was just thinking what Vincent or Angela's collections would have looked like had they made it to the final....wheeeeeeee.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 20, 2006)

I remember seeing an interview with either Santino or Daniel from last season in a magazine, where whichever of the two said they were happy not to have won because all of the business they got after the show said they wouldnt have even tried to hire them if they had won, because they would have assumed the designer would be too busy.

I think Uli getting second and Laura getting 3rd will still catapault them into the industry, because all of the finalists had such different points of view that they wouldn't have been each other's competition in the real world anyway. Sure, Jeffrey got the automatic cash and hookups, but they all basically won because they will all now be extremely sought after in their own field of design.


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> I remember seeing an interview with either Santino or Daniel from last season in a magazine, where whichever of the two said they were happy not to have won because all of the business they got after the show said they wouldnt have even tried to hire them if they had won, because they would have assumed the designer would be too busy.
> 
> I think Uli getting second and Laura getting 3rd will still catapault them into the industry, because all of the finalists had such different points of view that they wouldn't have been each other's competition in the real world anyway. Sure, Jeffrey got the automatic cash and hookups, but they all basically won because they will all now be extremely sought after in their own field of design.


And Michael will be extremely sought after in my bedroom.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone gotten this months Elle? On the cover, one of the headlines is 
Project Runway
The winning dress

Then in the contents, it says Uli's winning retro minidress.
On page 103, there is just a big pic of Nazri(?) in the blue tye-dye mini dress (not from the finale, but from before). Is this meant to be the fashion spread in Elle Magazine that was touted as one of the prizes for the winner?? Uli didn't win!


----------



## Jes (Oct 20, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Has anyone gotten this months Elle? On the cover, one of the headlines is
> Project Runway
> The winning dress
> 
> ...


I don't take Elle, but this 'win' was for the last challenge of the series, not the fashion show in which the contestants had to design their own line (meaning: it was the last challenge-given-by-judges). Uli did win that one and the prize was the Elle thing. It's not the fashion spread meant for the winner which will, I assume, be a bigger deal (a spread, not just 1 dress)


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> I don't take Elle, but this 'win' was for the last challenge of the series, not the fashion show in which the contestants had to design their own line (meaning: it was the last challenge-given-by-judges). Uli did win that one and the prize was the Elle thing. It's not the fashion spread meant for the winner which will, I assume, be a bigger deal (a spread, not just 1 dress)



Okay, that had me very worried. The spread last year actually wasn't that impressive (just 2 pages), so I thought they may have just made it even less this time. I had forgotten about the Elle prize.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm so happy to finally be able to chime in on this thread. Finale pt. 2 was finally up on iTunes this morning. Laura's collection appealed more to me personally. I was pulling for her and Uli when it came time to judging, however I had a feeling Jeffrey would win for being an "innovator." Bleh... whatever.

I love beading and accoutrements, so Laura's collection made me nearly moist.. the turtleneck dress she opened with was so, so lovely.. the short beaded dress with the fringe flying and the shoes with the ribbon ties was also gorgeous, and I adored the long, sheer skirt over the skinny black pants (leggings?).. I used to draw this same look "back in the day" when I dreamed of designing.. it was a nod to 1950's Lucy in "I Love Lucy" only more sophisticated and sexy as done by Laura Bennett. I loved the final piece with the green into gray/black beading. Ah. *sigh*

Uli's yellow dress with the bikini beneath was stellar, the final dress really lovely, overall neat stuff. 

I guess I'm not so impressed or don't care about Michael though he produced some good stuff during the whole season. His final collection I thought basically sucked. Seeing Jeffrey win was a let down. I don't really see him creating clothes that a lot of people are going to want.. but who knows. 

I am also anxious for next season. I hope to God by then I have cable or satellite again. Waiting two days following each show to d/l it was torturous!


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 22, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Okay, that had me very worried. The spread last year actually wasn't that impressive (just 2 pages), so I thought they may have just made it even less this time. I had forgotten about the Elle prize.



I don't know if they intend something more by that when they say it, but from a lingo standpoint in publishing/design, a spread is actually 2 pages (the facing pages, not just one side then the other.) Unlike the "spread" you might say in regards to a big layout of food at a party or something.

Again, I don't know if they mean something "more" by spread, but if they're using it in the layout industry way then I guess that's right?

Dunno, just figured I'd lend an extra piece of useless knowledge.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 22, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Its like last years winner.....if its edgy and ugly..it WINS!....sigh..how tiresome..


i HATED chloe's crap last season, and i was beyond pissed that she won.


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 22, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i HATED chloe's crap last season, and i was beyond pissed that she won.



I loved her final look though- the blue dress that Grace wore in the Elle spread. It was beautiful! I think it's annoying that Chloe just opened a shop in TX where she lives and is now selling jeans and tanks. She said in an interview that she never wanted to leave home, she doesnt care to try to make a huge name for herself doing couture, she is happy just selling the Lot 8 brand stuff that she was making before, only now she can charge way more for it. I feel like the person who wins should be a hungry up-and-comer who will contribute to the fashion industry. Chloe didn't even look excited when she won.


----------



## RedVelvet (Oct 22, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i HATED chloe's crap last season, and i was beyond pissed that she won.



Ach...I was thinking of Jay, actually....I forgot about Chloe....THATS how bad she was..ahem.


----------



## This1Yankee (Oct 23, 2006)

GRRR, Daniel Vosovic should have won season 2!!! He's is 1) Gorgeous, SO sad that he is gay...although I am very happy that no OTHER woman will get him, teehee...and 2) totally a class act as a designer and as a person. 

As for this season, while I love love love Michael Knight, did anyone sense the foreshadowing in his self description of his collection "ooooweee, it's nasty" ???? I didn't think it was *that* bad, but if was definitely last place in my book, although I did love all of his other garments throughout the season. What went wrong?

Jeffrey-- His collection was cool as hell, I really did like it. However, the only piece that I liked from him the ENTIRE season, was the couture dress. And it's a CRIME what he did to Angela's mom, not so much his attitude (the woman irked the beluga out of me too), just what he put that poor woman in on the runway...I would have rather gone naked; it was simply a tragedy.

Laura - Eh. Don't really have much to say about that. I hated the chartreuse-green. That end dress would have been STUNNING without it, or with something in it's place. I do think that she was valid in her concern over Jeffrey's possible "help" with his collection. 

Uli- Was very "Uli". And I have loved her dressed from the jump, I will certainly buy her clothes. 

I loved this season, and I think that the designers were MUCH more prepared for the finale than the previous season.


----------

